# Coming Back To the Nest (~BBW, ~WG)



## swiggy3000

_~BBW, ~WG- A recent college graduate moves home with expansive results_

*Coming Back to the Nest
by Swiggy 3000​*
*Chapter 1*

Allison Bryant was proud of herself. She had been able to finish college in four years and was ready to find a job and start her life. She was a beautiful young woman, had celebrated her twenty second birthday a few months before graduation. She had graduated with a degree in history from the University of Illinois. 

Although originally from Ohio she had family in Illinois and had felt that it would be best to get away from her parents for a bit to go and find her own life for herself. Which she had, she had gone from a kind of dorky high school girl to a beautiful young woman. She felt like she had finally blossomed. 

Allison was about 5’5’’, no more than 115 pounds, kept herself fit by playing volleyball in high school and then intramural sports in college as well. Her figure was a bit straight forward, not too many curves but her butt was round and firm and her chest was a 34B, not right for a porn star but for her she felt that her figure was near perfect. 

Her face while not cover girl material ended up getting her more than a few men at college. Her hair was raven and dark; honestly if not for her sunny disposition in high school she could have easily gone Goth with a few purple highlights. Her green eyes were bright and ready to take on the world. Her smile would light up a room, she was sure that she’d be hired somewhere right away. 

Sadly for her she hadn’t realized that while she loved History and it meant some great times in college. It wasn’t the kind of thing that a ton of companies were looking for or really anyone outside of teaching. She had debated going for her Master’s but didn’t want to spend the money and teaching would mean babysitting kids all day while trying to teach them. No, that wasn’t for her at all. 

So despite starting her job search back in February, she hadn’t found anything and had no choice but to go and move back in with her parents. Her parents weren’t bad people or mean or rude or overbearing or anything like that. Still though she didn’t want to go and move back in with them. Still it was better than taking a job at Wal-Mart and trying to pull that off. No, she’d just relax for a bit while applying for jobs. She gave herself a month or so and then she’d find that job that she wanted.

She was just unpacking the last of her boxes when her mom knocked on her door. Her mother was in her late 40’s, mother of two, and shared many of Allison’s traits. Honestly the biggest difference between the two of them was weight. Years had made her mother, Rachel, a bit chunkier than she’d like. She wasn’t obese but she was overweight. 

“I’m glad to have you home honey” she said pulling Allison into a soft and comforting hug. 

“Aww thanks mom but you know that this isn’t for too long. I’ll be out of your hair soon enough just like Laura was” Allison said thinking of her older sister. She was only a few years older than her but she was already married and living across the country.

“I know but that doesn’t mean that I can’t enjoy you while you’re here. Now you just go and relax for a bit. I’m going to make some cookies. M&M cookies, your favorite” Rachel said pinching her daughters cheek and heading downstairs to get to cooking. 
Allison just sighed and rolled her eyes. She was only unpacking her clothes and things that she needed, after all she wouldn’t be here for long. Still at least she could enjoy the perks of living at home. She changed into some comfy volleyball shorts and a t-shirt and took out her Mac Book to start checking for jobs online. 

She ended up doing that for about half an hour. She wasn’t really finding anything that she loved but she applied to a few things, at least things that she could do. She decided to aim high, after all she had a college education and even though her degree was in history she felt that she still deserved a nice salary for that. Just then she heard the oven beep from downstairs and decided to take a break from applying for jobs for a bit. 

She went and grabbed three cookies fresh from the oven and was surprised to find a glass of milk already poured for her. “A mother always knows” Rachel said knowingly smiling at Allison. It had been so long since either of her daughters had been home. Laura had moved in with her future husband right away and while she did visit she never got any time with her. She wanted Allison to get a great job but it could wait a bit. She had her whole life to work; Rachel only had a little bit of time left with her daughter before she left the nest for good, might as well make the most of it. 

She went right over to the couch, sat down, and turned on her parents satellite TV. She flipped around for a little bit and found a &#8216;Say Yes To The Dress’ marathon on. Well she’d been working hard over the past four years. She could afford to take a break for now. Besides it was the afternoon, job applications were just as good at five as they were at three. 

Rachel just smiled as she watched Allison relax for a bit. She always felt that her daughter was a bit high strung and some relaxation would do her good. 
Allison had only meant to watch one episode but well one thing led to another and her mom ended up bringing her a few more cookies and before she knew what had happened her mom was putting dinner on the table. She stretched her muscles which weren’t used to lazing around most of the day. 

“What’s for dinner mom?” she asked making her way the ten feet from the couch to the kitchen table. 

“I decided that since you’re home I’d make your favorite! Spaghetti with meatballs, my homemade sauce, Italian sausage, and garlic bread” Rachel said. She wasn’t Italian in any way but she enjoyed cooking and over many years had perfected a pasta recipe. It was a heavy meal but most of the time Allison needed it to carbo load or something like that. 

Allison smiled at the meal. She had been on her own at college and while she cooked most of her own food she couldn’t really do anything like this. She had been too busy in high school and college to really let her mom teach her how to cook. Maybe she should ask some questions now, just so she wouldn’t have to do crappy frozen dinners all the time once she had her job. 

Her dad came downstairs. He was a bigger man, he had a beer gut and his head had started balding. He still retained his good looks into his older age. Honestly Allison wasn’t that close to her father, Laura had been the daddy’s girl but Allison got along well with him.

Dinner conversation was light, Allison and her mother mostly talked about celebrity gossip. Hey she was still a college aged woman; she couldn’t help but pick up a few trashy magazines. Her dad, Frank, just rolled his eyes at the conversation. Honestly he was happy that Allison was home but still he wished she would talk about something else. 

Allison ended up getting so into the conversation that she wasn’t realizing how much she was eating. Allison had always been able to put her mother’s food away. It was always so good and well she was an athlete, she burned a lot of calories at practice and had needed to refuel. She’d go for a run tomorrow and burn this off with little problem. 

“Well mom…I’ll give you this, you can still cook like there is no tomorrow” Allison said happily patting her stomach and sipping on her wine. She hadn’t wanted wine originally but her mother convinced her that she was an adult and besides it wasn’t like she didn’t drink at college. Allison had blushed at that, turning as red as the wine but happily accepted. 

Rachel smiled at her daughter. 

“Well I’m glad that you liked it dear, and don’t worry about the dishes I’ve got them. Just head to the living room and I’ll bring you some dessert” she said. 

“Well you girls have fun I have a bit of work to do” Frank stand grunting as he stood up and went to his office. &#8216;Some things never change’ Allison thought as she watched her date retreat to this computer addiction. She took the bottle of wine with her to the living room and flipped through some channels until she found &#8216;Friends’ oh this took her back. She smiled happily as she sipped on her wine. 

Rachel came in about fifteen minutes later with a slice of Turtle Cheesecake for her daughter. “Here you go something special we bought last time we were at the Cheesecake Factory. We were saving it for something special and I think this counts” she said putting it in front of Allison. 

“Thank you so much. This beats having a bag of M&M’s or something for dessert” she said forgetting that she still had cookies that she could be eating. 

“Well you’re home now! I remember what college was like. I barely ate anything good then and when I started working it was worse. You better enjoy this while you can! You’ll be starving soon” Rachel said taking a bite of her cheesecake. 

“Oh don’t worry about me. I’ll find a great job and I’ll be fine. I’ll be out of your hair soon enough and you and dad can enjoy some alone time” Allison said. Rachel said nothing and just focused on the TV. “So who’s your favorite character? I think Chandler is the funniest but I just love Rachel…” she started. 

Allison and Rachel ended up gabbing late into the night. It actually felt nice to talk to her mom woman to woman. Of course they were still mother and daughter but it was different now. She was grown up and could talk about more adult things and drink wine. They ended up talking until about one in the morning. Neither of them had anything to do and Frank had gone to bed a long time ago leaving them to talk. 

“Well I think it’s time that I go to bed” Allison said. 

“Your father is going to be so mad that I’m coming to bed this late but I think he’ll live” Rachel said doing her best to be quiet so she wouldn’t wake her husband. The house was two stories and the master bedroom door was probably closed but still she didn’t want to give him an excuse to be cranky tomorrow. 

“Good night dear” she said giving her daughter a hug and made her way upstairs. Allison stayed downstairs for a few more minutes. She took her glass to the sink, and just happened to pass the cookies along the way. Well why let them go to waste? She picked up one more as a midnight snack and made her way back up to her room for a good night’s sleep. 

During college Allison had always been an early riser. It was just her nature and even though she went out partying she was still up at a fairly reasonable hour. That trend continued at home as well. She woke up at nine, getting her eight hours of sleep and went right to the shower and got clean. The only problem was…she had nowhere to be and nothing to do. This was a different feeling she normally had a class or homework. Well this was interesting, a chance to just do nothing. She opened up her laptop to look up jobs when there was a knock on her door. 

“Oh honey I’m glad you’re up I went and got donuts this morning after your dad left. I got your favorites….strawberry frosting with sprinkles” Rachel said. 

“Oh sounds good!” Allison said happily walking downstairs to munch on some donuts, totally forgetting about her intended job hunt.

(Continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## mrbill619

Nice start so far. Can't wait for more.


----------



## exjock

Great story so far and a great premise!


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 2*

It had been three weeks since Allison had moved back home with her parents and was once again looking at jobs online which only left her more frustrated than before. She let out an angry sigh and slammed her laptop closed. 

“No luck honey?” Rachel asked bringing a freshly baked brownie over to her daughter. 

Allison crammed the brownie into her mouth right away and shook her head &#8216;no’. 

“I swear it’s like none of these places are hiring right now. It’s just…the government and uncertainty” she said trying to think of a reason why she wasn’t only not employed but had gotten nothing but rejections, along with being ignored.

“Aww honey it’ll be fine. It’s a weird economy and don’t worry you’ll get something sooner rather than later; you just have to keep on trying. I could maybe look at your resume and give you some tips” she suggested. 

“No mom, my resume is fine I just need to find the right company” Allison said chugging her milk down. She could do this by herself, that was what adults did and she could do this without her parents help. 

Rachel just smiled sadly at her daughter, she knew Allison would get a job soon enough; she was too smart not to. She just had to be patient and it would happen. She just had to sell herself a little better and that’d fix the problem. Oh well she’d just wait until her help was needed by her daughter. 

“I’m heading out for a while I’ll be back later. I just need to blow off steam” Allison said grabbing her large sunglasses, she put on her flip flops to go for a drive. She hated that she didn’t have anything yet. It wasn’t that living at home was bad but she still wanted to get out of there. At least if she was going on interviews she could say she was doing something. It wasn’t helped by the fact that she went on Facebook today and apparently Nicole Salazar already had a job. 

_How’d that dumb bitch get something already?! _Allison knew that she was smarter than her. She was breathing heavily now and was starting to relax a little bit. Nicole had probably just set her sights way too low. It was better to wait for the right job than to take the first shit job that floated your way. 

Just then she felt a hunger pang in her stomach. Normally she’d head home and get something to eat but she needed some comfort food. She knew that she didn’t have too many choices on where to eat but eventually decided on Wendy’s. Hey it was fast and she just needed something to make her feel better. She wasn’t really dressed in her usual preppy attire, she had gone out in a t-shirt and sweat pants, but it was a fast food place at two in the afternoon. She really didn’t have anyone to impress. 

Normally she’d order a salad or some grilled chicken but today she was feeling like something a little different.

“I’ll have a double baconator, hold the mayo. Large, with a frostie instead of a drink” she said. She needed some comfort food and this hit everything that she liked. 

If this had been college she’d have gone running or something but she had yet to join a gym. She wasn’t a fan of just running around the neighborhood either, too many creeps around her neighborhood she wouldn’t feel safe. Yes she was a bit paranoid but she didn’t want to be some random statistic.
So without working out her days were mostly filled with watching TV, hanging around on the internet, or just spending time with her mom. She did leave the house to walk around the mall or go shopping but that was about it. Far removed from her hustle and bustle lifestyle in college where she was going from 8 AM to 8 PM. 

She sat down and waited for her order to be called, which wasn’t too long considering she was one of two people in their at the moment. The other patron being a grocery store employee who looked like he was taking a late lunch. 

As soon as her number was called she started attacking the food. This was just what she needed right now, she’d head home after this and think what her next plan of attack was but for right now she just needed something to make her feel good. 

“So she just left?” Frank asked going through the mail. 

“Yes, she’s just bummed that she hasn’t gotten any interest. I keep telling her that it’s going to happen. She just needs to relax a little” Rachel said. Frank just chuckled at that. 

“This is the girl who when she got a C on a test went on a study binge for a whole weekend and was sure that she was going to fail the class. I’m pretty sure she won’t relax until she has the job that she wants” he said opening up a few bills. 

Rachel just sighed; she knew that her husband was right still she wanted to help her daughter. “Maybe I’ll take her on a spa getaway this weekend. Just something to take her mind off things, would you be okay by yourself?” she asked. 

Frank pursed his lips and thought about it. “Yeah I could find something to do” he said. 

“Well I’ll look into it, at the very least we’ll do something I think she needs it” Rachel said and started debating what to make for dinner. 

Meanwhile Allison was feeling better, about a hundred times better. She had eaten her calorie laden fast food and was on her way home. She was a bit embarrassed by her pig out but she had needed it. She had felt awful earlier in the day and she just needed something otherwise she’d probably be in bed all depressed about how she didn’t have a job yet. 

She knew it was only a matter of time but she wanted it now. She wanted to go and buy cute work clothes and start doing something constructive. Then again there wasn’t anything wrong with taking some time off after college. After all she had taken summer classes last year and didn’t really have a summer last year. Maybe she should enjoy herself a little bit. Not too much, she’d still apply for jobs every morning but in the afternoon maybe she could do something. 

Of course there wasn’t much to do around this place. There was a mall a few towns over but it wasn’t like there was a beach or lake close. Still maybe she could catch a few baseball games; tickets were cheap since the Indians weren’t the greatest team in the world. She’d just have to find someone to go with; most of her friends from around here either had jobs or were away for the summer. Well maybe she’d just have to try and make some new friends. 

It’d at least get her out of the house more. Other than a few excursions she had stayed in the house most of her three weeks home. It had a minor effect on her; her formerly firm muscles were softer now. It was hardly noticeable but she did look a bit more feminine. Allison had been so concentrated on other things that like everyone else she hadn’t noticed this minor change. 

She got home to find her mom taking out food for dinner. She wasn’t really hungry and doubted she would be by dinner but she didn’t want her mom to know what she had been doing so she just took a bit whiff and smiled widely. “What’s for dinner?” 

“Oh hey honey, you feeling better?” Rachel asked ignoring her question.

“I’m fine…I just needed to blow off some steam. Walking around the park works wonders” she said. It was only a little white lie; she didn’t want to hurt her mom’s feelings by not eating dinner. 

“Oh well I’m glad you need to relax a little bit honey. That job will come; you won’t be unemployed and living at home forever. Just enjoy this time with your father and I” she said. 

Allison had to admit that her mother was right. Within a month she’d have a job and well it was kind of fun watching old TV shows with her mom at night. Especially since she understood all of the jokes now that she was older. 

“You’re right I just I worry too much. I need to stop doing that. Anyway what are you making?” she asked her mother again. 

“Well I decided to make fried pork chops for dinner tonight. Your father has been craving them I hope that’s okay. I made some corn, mashed potatoes, and applesauce with them. Oh and rolls of course” she said.

“Wow that all sounds really good” Allison said wondering how she would be able to eat all of that after her big midday snack. Well she’d find a way. She’d take small portions and just eat the little pork chop. 

“I’m glad you think so. Now I wanted to talk to you a bit. I think you need to relax a little bit and I wanted to take you to do something this weekend. What do you want to do? It’s all on me. I was thinking a spa weekend or something like that but I’m open it’s whatever you want” Rachel said. 

Allison thought about a spa weekend, that did sound tempting but she wanted to go somewhere and have a ton of fun.

“How about we head to Tower City, have lunch there, shop for a bit and meet dad somewhere for dinner” she suggested. 

Rachel had been hoping that Allison would bite on the spa weekend but if her daughter wanted to shop then they would shop and have fun up in Cleveland. It was only about thirty minutes away from them. 

“Okay that sounds like fun. It’s been a while since I’ve gotten to go shopping with one of my daughters” Rachel said, over her disappointment she was feeling a better about this. It didn’t matter where they went all that mattered was that she was with her daughter. 

They ended up talking while Rachel cooked dinner and before either of them knew it dinner was on the table and they were ready to eat. 

Allison had only meant to eat a little bit but after smelling it and tasting the first bit of applesauce she had forgotten how tasty her mother’s cooking was. Well there was really no harm in eating a little bit more. She had a light lunch after all, just a turkey sandwich and chips. Of course she had also eaten half the bag of chips but that escaped her mind. She started digging in with great gusto. It had been a while since she had eaten this good and she’d be eating on a budget soon so she might as well enjoy this cooking now. 

(Continued in post nine of this thread)

*Please Review and leave Feedback*


----------



## exjock

Another great addition!


----------



## morepushing13

I agree, this story has all sorts of promise! Pacing is good, and there is a lot of development potential!


----------



## newfoundfat

Excellent! seriously just keep it up


----------



## Coop

Good start so far. Keep it up.


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 3*

Allison and her mother started their trek to Tower City on Saturday morning. Frank had elected to stay home and meet up with them for dinner later in the day. He had a few things around the house he wanted to do, mostly mow the lawn. Plus he felt that Rachel and Allison needed a girls out day without him around. He’d do something with Allison later. 

It wasn’t too far a drive for them, about half an hour or so. Of course there were other malls in the area to choose from but they thought that they’d make a day out of it. It was around noon by the time that they got there and parked. 

“So food first, then shopping?” Rachel asked as they walked through the shopping center. 

“Sounds good to me, what are we doing with dad tonight?” Allison asked. 

“I think he said going to the wing place that he likes. Is that a problem with you?” Rachel asked thinking that Allison might want something a bit different. 

“Which one, Quaker Steak or Winking Lizard?” 

“I think he wants Winking Lizard” 

“That’s fine with me, wings are always fine by me and it’s not like I don’t have options there” Allison said. Rachel relaxed a bit after that, at least both her daughter and husband would be happy tonight. She was fine with anything for dinner; she wasn’t picky and could always find something she liked on the menu. 

“Okay well I’m feeling like one of those giant slices of pizza for lunch. What about you?” Allison asked. 

Rachel thought about it and felt her sides. Her love handles were a bit big recently. She would be walking around the mall though burning calories. Well a bit of pasta would be fine. 

“That sounds good to me too” she said smiling as she and her daughter went to the food court to get something to eat. It was fairly crowded today but not so much so that they had to wait in a long line to get something to eat. The Indians were on the road which helped decrease some of the foot traffic. 

When they reached the pizza place Rachel placed her order for baked ziti and then waited for Allison to place her order. Allison had meant to only order one slice of cheese but looking up at the menu she saw a special where you could get two slices of cheese with garlic bread and a drink for not too much more. 

She debated it for a second; she would need energy for shopping after all. Plus it was a good deal she’d be foolish if she passed up on a deal like that. Her breakfast had been light too, she had only eaten two chocolate donuts that her dad had gone out and picked up this morning. So really she needed something more to eat to make up for a light breakfast. 

“I’ll have the special, two slices of cheese with the garlic bread and to drink I’d like a Pepsi please” Allison said very politely. Rachel looked strangely at her daughter. She had never known Allison to eat take out like this but then again Allison might just be hungry so Rachel decided to let it go. They got and paid for their food and went to a table to eat. 

“So are there any guys in your life?” Rachel asked wanting to steer clear of any talk of work or jobs, not wanting to ruin the day. 

“Not really. I mean I don’t plan on staying here forever so I haven’t really been looking. I mean that’s part of the reason I broke up with Matt. Too much uncertainty” she said thinking back to her college boyfriend. She was sure that she hadn’t really loved him if she had been so open to just breaking up and not even trying long distance. 

“Well you never know you might find a job around here. I’m not saying you have to actively look but just stay open because you never know” Rachel said eating her ziti. 

“I guess. I mean I’m not saying that I don’t want to stay around here. I just want to keep my options open and not just stay somewhere just because some guy is around there” Allison said biting into one of her cheesy, greasy slices of pizza. 

“Okay just don’t move too far away, I still haven’t gotten over your sister moving so far away” she said half joking and half serious. She was sad that she only got to speak to her other daughter on the phone. She hoped that Allison would just be able to find a job here. She didn’t need to see her daughter every day, just every once in a while. 

“Don’t worries you still have me for now, let’s just enjoy this time” Allison said wiping a bit of grease off her face and digging into the garlic bread. 

“I know and I know you have to leave soon. I’m just going to enjoy my sweet daughter while I can” she said finishing off her meal. The two of them chatted about other things for a bit until Allison finished her meal and the two of them were off to go shopping for some new clothes for the two of them. 

“So do you want to start with clothes or shoes?” Rachel asked as they started to walk around. 

“Let’s start with some clothes. I need new jeans for summer” Allison said and they went into one of the stores. They looked around for a little bit looking at some clothes for the two of them. Rachel didn’t find anything that she liked. This store was for younger girls but that didn’t mean that she couldn’t help Allison pick out clothes. 

Allison had selected a few pairs of jeans and some shorts in her size and went to the fitting room to try them on while her mom waited outside for her. She figured this would be fairly quick and painless she just needed to know what pair looked best on her.

She put on a pair of jeans first and paused a moment as she pulled the pants up past her thighs. There was an odd bit of tightness in her pants that she wasn’t used to. Of course she had spent most of her days the past couple of weeks wearing shorts and sweats with an elastic waistband so she told herself that she just wasn’t used to it. No problem really, she thought. 

Then she tried to button up her pants but found it a bit harder than she remembered. She tugged and tried to button up her pants and after a bit of sucking she had luck in getting the buttoned up. She smiled happy with herself and did a quick mirror check before asking her mom and she wasn’t happy with it. She wasn’t bursting out of the jeans but they were too tight to for her liking and it looked like she had a muffin top. Not sexy at all and not what she wanted. 

She took off the jeans disgusted and checked the sizing. It was her size but she had been to enough stores to know that stores weren’t exactly the same on their sizing scales. She tried on the rest of her pants with similar results proving her theory that her size ran small in this place. Well no worries. 

Rachel was wondering what was taking so long normally she had tried on about 5 articles of clothing by now and was worried for a second until her daughter came out with the stack of pants. 

“What’s wrong?” Rachel asked. 

“Oh nothing I just need a larger size” Allison said shrugging. Rachel just nodded and they went to get the same jeans and shorts one size up. It took a few minutes but they found what they were looking for and Allison was back in the changing room. 

This time she had little to no problem getting the pants on. They were a bit tight but they were tight around her ass which she considered a good thing. They dug a little bit but not so much that she noticed it. She went out to show off her jeans to her mom. 

“So what do you think?” Allison asked doing a little twirl in them. 

Rachel looked her daughter over they looked a little tight but they didn’t look bad. She wasn’t bursting out of them and she didn’t look awful. 

“I think you look cute in them” she said honestly. That was all Allison needed and she went off to try on the rest of her pants. 

This went on for about another twenty minutes, everything looked good on Allison although Rachel kept noticing that they were a bit tight. Well it was a good thing that her daughter wasn’t a yo-yo dieter otherwise she doubted they’d fit if she put on five or ten pounds. The only thing she wasn’t a fan of were the shorts. She felt they made Allison’s thighs look a bit too big and they were too short but Allison seemed to be fine with them so there was nothing she could say. 

They went and paid for her clothes and went to look in other stores. Rachel was pleased with herself she found a few blouses that looked good on her and they were stylish. Something she wasn’t quite used to finding all the time so she was over the moon. They didn’t hide her belly as much as she’d like but that’s what spanx were for if she had to go somewhere really important. 

Allison thought the clothes that her mom picked out were a bit too tight on her but she wasn’t about to say that to her mom. Besides she was a mom she was supposed to be kind of soft. Of course she told herself she’d never turn into her mom, emotionally or physically. Nothing against her mom she was just a different woman and she made it a point that she would not turn into her mother, that would be way too creepy. 

That last stop was to buy some shoes which ended up taking most of the day. Mostly because there was a sale going on and there were just too many good pairs to choose from. Eventually they both found some shoes that they loved and they were off.

“Oh it’s a good thing that your father isn’t here, this would have killed him” Rachel said chuckling as they made their way back to the car. 

“Tell me about it, I can hear him asking to hurry up or getting bored after looking at Indians stuff for too long” Allison replied. 

“Well he knows we’re on our way to the restaurant and it sounds like he’s had a good day” Rachel said. 

“In other words he watched sports all day in peace in quiet and nothing else got done?” 

“Exactly,” Rachel said smiling and shaking her head as they got to the car. They put all of their bags in it and were off to the Winking Lizard. 

Frank had beaten them there by a good ten minutes and was already sitting down at a table and looking over the menu when they arrived. 

“Hey how are you two, you have fun today?” he asked them as they sat down. 

“Yes! I bought so many cute clothes for the summer and I bought some new shoes” Allison said happily. Frank just smiled at her and nodded. He leaned over and kissed Rachel on the cheek. 

“Did she wear you out?” he asked her. 

“Oh no, I could have gone another five hours” she said jokingly. She probably could have done one more store and that was it. Still it improved her daughters’ mood so it was worth it in her mind. 

“What would you all like to drink?” their waitress asked coming out of nowhere. 

“I’ll have a Bud” Frank said

“Ice tea for me” Rachel replied. 

Allison pursed her lips. She wanted a beer but really didn’t want to order it in front of her parents. Then again she was an adult and a college graduate. It wasn’t like she was going to have a ton to drink and beer did go good with wings. 

“I’ll have a Bud too” she said. 

“Sure, I’ll just need to see some ID” the waitress said, she checked Allison’s ID over and nodded. “I’ll be right back with your drinks” she said. 

“So dad what wings do you want?” Allison asked thinking which ones she wanted for herself. 

“You two get whatever you want. I’m having something else” Rachel said. She wasn’t a big fan of wings. She’d have one or two but it wouldn’t be a good meal for her. 

“I was going to get a bucket of Hot for myself. What do you want?” he asked Allison. 

She looked over the menu. A bucket had twenty wings in it. Ten wings was her other choice but that just didn’t seem like enough. She was really hungry for some reason. 

“I think I want a bucket of Cajun wings” she said. 

Frank gave her a bit of a look but it wasn’t a big deal. Anything she didn’t eat they could take home and have for lunch tomorrow. 

“Okay sounds good to me” he said. 

“Oh and can I get some dessert tonight?” Allison asked her dad with her large puppy dog eyes. Sure she was going to fill up on wings but that didn’t mean that she didn’t want something sweet after. 

“I don’t see why not, if you really want it. Tonight is supposed to be fun so just get whatever you want” he said smiling at his now excited daughter. It was strange he had never seen her get that excited over food before.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread) 

*Please Review and leave Feedback*


----------



## morepushing13

another good piece. I'm not sure how long you intend this to be or if somewhat significant time jumps are coming but I hope she plumps up to a nice size, maybe finds a boy, maybe she gets a little trashier! You have a nice style tho!


----------



## Cylon_bob

Running well so far; looking forward to this one advancing!


----------



## thebaffler

Good stuff. The reference to Quaker Steak and Lube was impressive!


----------



## waitingtogain

You took it pretty slow in the beginning, which isn't a bad thing and really makes it believable as Allison eases into her new lifestyle. So far I have enjoyed reading it, and I hope we will start seeing more "results" of her actions soon .


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 4*

A little over three weeks had passed since Allison’s excursion to Tower City and in that time she had only worn her new clothes a few times. Most of the time she opted for sweats since she stayed home a decent amount. However, when she did go out to do something she did don her new clothes, which had started to tighten up just a bit. 

It was eleven in the morning when she woke up this morning. After the first couple of weeks she found that there wasn’t much to do in the morning so she elected that it was better to stay up later and wake up later. 

She wiggled out of her PJ bottoms and into some volleyball shorts, tied her hair into a messy bun, and got on her computer to look for jobs. This had become a habit for her the last couple of weeks. She was more determined than ever to find a job that she could do. It was starting to get boring around her house and she needed to get out of it.

Of course she had to check Facebook first, and then she had to get caught up with news on Twitter. Never knew when someone famous would die. That was something she had to know right away. That ended up leading her to other sites and before she knew it, it was 11:45 and her mom was knocking on her door. 

“Honey, are you up?” Rachel asked. That was when Allison realized just what time it was. 

_Crap_, she wasn’t happy with herself. Oh well might as well cover. 

“Yes, I’ve been applying for jobs. Come in” she said going to Careerbuilder.com. 

“Hey, I didn’t hear anything so I wanted to be sure. So what do you want to do for lunch today?” she asked her daughter. 

“What do we have here?” Allison asked looking up from the screen. 

“Not much, you want to go out for something?” Rachel asked, she thought that her daughter should get out. It seemed like a few days since she had gotten out of the house. It was healthy to just sit around the house all day. 

“How about Olive Garden” Allison suggested and Rachel nodded. 

“Okay just get ready I’m hungry so only a quick shower” Rachel said as Allison hopped out of bed and into the bathroom. 

Allison was going so fast that she had ignored her own reflection in the mirror, something that would have helped her if she had taken a moment to watch herself in her state of undress. 

In the six weeks that she had been home her body had changed in more than a few ways. The former tone that she had was now gone, buried under a soft layer of fat. Her face hadn’t changed too much, it was perhaps a bit plumper, but it looked like she was retaining some water. Nothing too crazy or noticeable. 

Her chest was much the same. Some weight had been added and her bras were a bit tighter but nothing that could be called massive. They were still perky, although they were a hair heftier, same with her arms. Although that was quickly changing, the former muscle that she had put on from lifting weights was slowly disappearing and weakening. 

Her belly had started to slightly pooch out over the elastic of her volleyball shorts and her love handles had grown from nothing to soft pinchable bits of fat. Her sleek design was slowly disappearing. 

The true problems with her eating habits and new found laziness were most apparent on her lower body. She had always had a full and firm ass and it was still full, just less firm than before. Sitting around for six weeks had taken its toll on her body her once proud rear was starting to lose a bit of its luster as cellulite was starting to creep on it. 

The same thing was going on with her thighs, they were really rounding out of late and cellulite was starting to dot her formerly smooth legs. 

One other slight change had started to affect her body she had gotten paler since moving back home. She had been an outside girl most of the time and had gotten some decent sun. She wasn’t quite tan but she had a healthy color. Now she was becoming as pale as that girl from Twilight. 

Still she remained happily unaware of all these changes to her body. She had been so focused on finding her job that she wasn’t concerned about anything else. Honestly she had felt kind of down lately since she didn’t have a job yet but it wasn’t that bad. Still it took her attention away from her usual activities such as working out. 

Her mom had told her to hurry up so she only spent about fifteen minutes in the shower compared to her usual half hour. 

“I’ll be ready in like 20 minutes” she said trying to move as fast as she could. She started to dry her hair which took some time but she rushed it a bit more than she should have. It meant that her hair wasn’t perfect but it wouldn’t keep her mom waiting so there were tradeoffs. 

She put on her clothes very quickly including the new pair of jeans that she had bought. She did purse her lips a bit as she buttoned them up. There was a bit of pinching going on. She wiggled around in them a little bit and that helped. Well she hadn’t worn them that much, probably just a bit stiff. She threw on a loose blue blouse and grabbed her cell and she was ready to go. 

Rachel was amazed when her daughter had come downstairs so quickly. She had been expecting about an hour wait but she had moved fast. Ironically it was the most movement she had done in weeks but still. 

“Alright, I give you credit. I didn’t think you’d get done so fast” she said joking around. 

Allison cocked her head to the side and gave her mom and unbelieving smile. This only helped show off the fat that had accumulated on her neck, as well as small dimples on her cheeks. 

“I’m not that bad mom” she said. 

For her part Rachel hadn’t even noticed the changes to her daughters’ body, mostly because she had seen her every day and she still didn’t notice it. She was more concerned with food and teasing her daughter at the moment. 

“Okay you’re right. Still though this was a good time for you. Anyway let’s get going” she said grabbing her purse and the two of them were off to the Olive Garden. 

It wasn’t too busy at the moment; then again it was a Thursday afternoon most people were working. They were able to get a table fairly quickly and started looking over the menu. 

“I’m thinking about having a glass of sangria” Allison said. Yes it was a bit early for drinking but she didn’t have anywhere to be. 

“Hmmm same here. How about we just get a pitcher of it? Berry or peach?” Rachel asked. 

Allison didn’t think that her mom would actually go for it but hey pitchers were always fun. It would be more fun if she was with a few friends and not her mom but still. She needed to go and get out more if only for that reason, going out with her mom all the time was kind of lame. 

“Let’s just stick with Berry” Allison said as she decided what to get. 

The waitress came back with breadsticks and salad for the two of them and asked for their orders. Allison ended up getting the Fettuccine Alfredo while Rachel stuck with spaghetti and meatballs. They also placed their drink order and started digging into the salad and breadsticks. 

Rachel ended up only getting a bit of salad, she wasn’t a huge fan of the dressing that they put on it and had one breadstick. Allison on the other hand couldn’t stop herself and had a bit of salad but focused mainly on the breadsticks. By the time it was all said and done she had eaten the other four breadsticks and while she did eat some of the salad she had mostly ignored the healthier aspects of it. Sticking with the pieces of lettuce that were drenched in the dressing. 

Of course the pitcher of sangria was halfway done by the time that the entrée’s arrived. Allison had a nice buzz going and even though she was a little full was sure that she still had plenty of room for her meal. 

“So find any good jobs today?” Rachel asked just trying to be nice to her daughter. Allison pursed her lips; she didn’t like lying to her mom so she’d tell a half truth. 

“Oh well there wasn’t anything that great. Nothing I loved” she said honestly. Of course she hadn’t seen anything at all so it was somewhat close to the truth. 

“Well you’ll find something” she said patting her daughter on the hand and started eating her meatballs. 

“I know I’m just getting tired of looking and not getting anything” Allison said, the alcohol making her looser than before. 

“Maybe you should broaden your search just a little bit. I’m not saying that you should avoid your major entirely but you never know. Maybe try something else. I did after college, I thought I’d hate an office job but I tried it and it wasn’t that bad” Rachel said thinking back to when she had her job before she had become a stay at home mom. 

Allison sneered a little bit. That didn’t sound appealing at all to her. She sipped her drink and thought about it for a moment. 

“I mean I’ll think about it. I’m not against it, but I know what I’m doing mom” she said eating the creamy goodness of her pasta. 

Rachel just shrugged it off. All she could do was offer up advice for her daughter. If she wanted to be a little rude then that was her problem. “Well I’m just happy that you’re here. I enjoy spending time with you” she said honestly to her daughter. She had only a little bit to drink and was happy that she was driving instead of Allison. She had about a glass and a half of sangria while Allison was working on the rest of the pitcher. 

Allison was starting to feel very happy now and was using all of her college experience to keep herself from becoming a blubbering idiot. 

“Well thanks for taking me out. I mean nothing against turkey sandwiches and stuff like that but I need something a little more filling” she said finishing up her lunch. 

Her stomach felt stuffed to the max from all the food that she had eaten. Her stomach was now pooching out just a little bit more. The downside of being stuffed, she adjusted her waistband a little bit. It was starting to dig into her sides and leave red marks. 

Rachel smiled at her daughter. Of course she was drunk but she wasn’t that far gone. Her words weren’t slurred together so it wasn’t that bad. Still she wished that her daughter didn’t drink. Of course she was an adult and could but still she wished that she was still her little girl. 

“Would you ladies like anything for dessert?” the waitress asked. Allison debated saying yes but then she wouldn’t be hungry for dinner and her mom always made something good so they both shook their heads no. 

Once they were back home Allison wasted no time changing into a t-shirt and volleyball shorts. Which were started to get a bit overstretched at the waistband. She should have noticed the angry red marks that marred her skin but she was still tipsy from lunch and knew that she needed to at least look at jobs. She got on the computer planning to do that. Then she saw that she could get Angry Birds on Google Chrome for free. When had that happened? Time to get on this right now. 

(Continued in post 18 of this thread)

*Please Review and Leave Feedback*


----------



## morepushing13

As always your detail is great and really an easy read which is great! It was nice to see some good progress in this piece. I hope for some more soon!


----------



## strataadvance

This is Terrific. The pace is realistic and you write so well. I am looking forward to maybe another shopping trip being necessary.Or an annual Dr's visit where the nurse simply jot's down the weight without comment because it's still within acceptable guidelines by just a couple lbs. Maybe the nurse or Doctor doesn't notice that she was formerly 115-they only note that 145 is pretty normal for a college grad her height. Maybe it's a new Doctor in town without her previous charts! I guess I am just patiently waiting for he number on the scale after it has become a pretty darned big gain-beyond the freshman fifteen. Just keep adding at the wonderful frequency you have have been. Bravo.


----------



## Cylon_bob

I'm loving the speed you're taking with this. Seems more real


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 5*

A week had passed since the excursion to the Olive Garden and Allison still felt stuck. Crap, it was a Friday night and she was stuck at home while her parents had gone out for some romantic dinner. So she was home alone with the whole house to herself. She had spent about an hour or so thinking about what she should do tonight but nothing sounded good. 

This wasn’t a college town, she didn’t want to go out to eat, to a club, or to the movies alone. She was sad but she wasn’t pathetic. So here she was deciding what fast food place to do for dinner. She looked at her iPhone and thought of someplace she could go that was different; she didn’t want the same old thing. 

So Allison decided to go and get herself Taco Bell. It wasn’t fancy but she could go through the drive thru. She was in her shorts and a ratty t-shirt. Even in college she had tried to be glam whenever she went out but she just felt depressed tonight so she might as well take it out on her stomach. 

She went to her car and took a moment to think if her parents had put money in her bank account. That they were having to do it had been embarrassing but she needed some spending money just for when her parents weren’t around. She really needed a job soon but it wasn’t like her parents were hurting for money so she’d keep on holding out for something great. 

It was still early so there wasn’t a long line yet. She looked over the menus and decided what to order fairly quickly. 

“I’d like…three gordita crunch supremes’, along with two five layer burritos, a thing of cinnamon twists, apple empanada, and a large Pepsi to drink. Oh and an order of chips and cheese” she said. Sure it was a lot of food she was going to be home alone all night and she needed something to snack on. There wasn’t any great food in the house, just some salad that her mom made earlier that day.

She went and paid for it. She worried the drive thru jockey might give her a weird look but he had seen far worse things. In fact he felt that this girl was actually kind of cute. Face was a bit round and it looked like she had a bit of acne on her chin but she wasn’t too bad really. Still girls got weird if you gave them your number while they were going through the drive thru so he didn’t but he’d think about her the rest of his shift. 

Luckily the Taco Bell wasn’t too far away from her house; she was back home in about five minutes. Once she was safely inside she decided to try something a little bit different. She hadn’t really been alone for a long time so she wanted to do something that she had done in college before. Her house didn’t have big windows but just to be on the safe side she decided to take off all of her clothes. 

She needed to be careful with this considering that her parents could come back but they said they were going out to dinner and to see a movie. She had at least three more hours before they were home. It was a hot summer night and even with the A/C on it was still a hair warmer than she would have cared for. 

It was a bit odd she’d be the first to admit that but her clothes had be feeling weird lately, it was something that she couldn’t really describe and it felt good to let her body breathe. Had she walked by anything reflective maybe she would have seen her body but she was so focused on her caloric goodness that she neglected everything else, well almost everything else, she did turn on some reruns of Family Guy to watch. 

Her naked form had once been lithe and wonderful, like a ballerina. Now though there was no way that she could have been mistaken for a dancer. Previously when she had been naked her breasts were high and proud. The added weight was causing them to sag more than a little bit now. 

She sat and started eating her food with abandon. Her mind knew that this wasn’t really good for her but she didn’t care at the moment. Her taste buds and stomach were being sated and that was all that mattered. Of course her stomach was happy for the food but grumbled in displeasure as the &#8216;food’ was absorbed into her body. 

She leaned forward to grab her next burrito which caused a roll to form at her waist. Her flesh quivered as she went back to her lounging position on the couch. This was actually kind of nice and freeing. The air conditioning was starting to get a little bit cold though so she got up to turn it down just a hair, her nipples getting erect from the circulated air. 

Her butt jiggled with great glee as she walked. This was some of the most exercise that it had gotten all day and that was all it really needed. She gave her ass a bit of a scratch and paused for a moment. Something didn’t quite feel right. She was going to examine further but then she got a whiff of her cheap Mexican cuisine. 

She walked back and let out a bit of a fart. She blushed for some reason, just glad that no one was around to hear or smell it. 

“Oh well that’s what I get for eating Taco Bell” she said shrugging it off. Honestly her stomach had been giving her a few problems lately. She wasn’t sure what was causing it. The fact that she was eating out over five times a week somehow hadn’t entered her mind. 

She sat down and laughed at Brian and Stewie as she ate. “This actually isn’t so bad…I wish someone else was with me but still” she said taking a sip of her drink. 

About an hour later though her high from before had worn off and she was feeling depressed again as she saw the fast food wrappers around the living room. Family Guy had ended and she was now looking for just something, anything to watch. Eventually she found some crappy movie that she had seen a million times. It was better than nothing. 

She was feeling lonely again and wasn’t sure what to do. She had looked at maybe trying Match or eHarmony but those required money. The only free one she could use was OKCupid and that just seemed a little…off to her. So here she was all alone. The social butterfly in her was slowly yet surely dying and she needed to figure out a way to bring it back to life. 

She checked the time; she still had a while before she had to worry about her parents. Maybe it wasn’t too late to go out. But that meant getting into the shower and doing her hair and getting dressed up. She didn’t feel like dealing with all of that tonight. It was late and by this point most people would be getting drunk. Of course it was only eight at night. 

So she went to the kitchen to see what they had to drink or eat. She wasn’t really hungry just bored and at the very least it was something to do. That was when she found it, a bottle of tequila that her mom kept around. Well her mom wouldn’t notice a little bit of tequila missing. She looked to see if they had any margarita mix and of course there wasn’t any. They did have orange juice though! Tequila sunrise, which seemed healthy to her. She was getting a full dose of Vitamin C. 

Of course she poured herself a bit too much tequila; she wasn’t a bartender after all. She took a sip of her concoction and shuddered. It was stronger than she liked but not too overpowering. At least it should increase her happiness. 

As she drank a good movie actually came on, Twilight. She hated to admit it but she did love the books and the movies. It made her feel like some crazy fan girl but it was just fantasy. If guys could have Rambo and Die Hard she could have Twilight, right? 

She ended up drinking three rather large glasses and was feeling pretty damn happy as she watched the movie. She checked the time; her parents would be home soon, she didn’t want them seeing her like this so it was time to put her clothes on again. 

It ended up being far harder to put her clothes back on. She had drunk that much in such a short time before but she hadn’t done it since her Junior year, she was a little bit out of practice. She didn’t bother cleaning up as she lumbered her way upstairs. She didn’t want her parents to see her drunk like this. She lay down on the bed and opened her laptop. Might as well go on Facebook and see if anyone was willing to talk to her. 

Meanwhile Rachel and Frank were on their way home and were sitting in awkward silence on the way back. Both of them were lost in their thoughts and were surprised to see their daughters’ car in the driveway. 

“I thought she would have gone out” Frank said. Rachel just shrugged. 

“Well she’s been staying home lately. I think she’s sad she doesn’t have a job yet” she said. 

“She needs to find something soon” he sighed. 

“Give her some time. It’s been hard on her and I know that she’s looking. It’s a bad economy for recent grads” she explained. Frank just made a noise. He felt that she should at least take some job at this point but he wasn’t going to force the issue at the moment. 

They walked into the house and found a mess in the living room and kitchen. The bottle of tequila had been left out along with the orange juice. They also saw the plethora of wrappers around the living room; some had fallen onto the floor, and was that a bra on the couch? 

“What the hell happened in here?” Frank asked looking at all the Taco Bell wrappers.

“I…don’t know…” Rachel said shaking her head. 

“Looks like she had a fun night” Frank said sarcastically. 

“Be nice to her, she hasn’t gone out with anyone in a while” Rachel said as she started to clean up the wrappers. She had no clue what was up with the bra but she didn’t want to bring it up to her daughter. She wasn’t sure she’d enjoy the answer. 

“She was probably doing laundry and got tired” she said trying to make excuses. 

Frank just cocked his head at his wife. “Whatever just make sure that she cleans up her own messes before going up to bed” 

Just then they both heard a drunken laugh come from upstairs. Allison hadn’t even realized that her parents had come home. She was busy watching How I Met Your Mother on Netflix and found that it was even funnier when she was drunk. 

“Just relax a bit. She’ll find something soon. I’ll help her look” Rachel said. She just wanted to help her daughter while spending time with her. It made her life less boring after all. 

“Okay…I just got used to living just you and me. I like that…I don’t like coming home to a dirty house” he said in a low tone. 

Rachel just shook her head; she hated this tough guy act. 

“Don’t worry, you know that she’ll be gone forever soon and you’ll miss this time that you had with her” she said as she finished cleaning up the room and looking at how much tequila her daughter ended up drinking. It might be a good idea to hide the expensive stuff while her daughter was home. 

(Continued in post 21 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

This was a good filler chapter for sure; it has laid the plans for her descent, I'm looking forward to the next piece!


----------



## swiggy3000

morepushing13 said:


> This was a good filler chapter for sure; it has laid the plans for her descent, I'm looking forward to the next piece!



You are correct, last bit of filler before the interesting stuff


----------



## swiggy3000

*I just want to say thanks for all the reviews and I'm sorry if I didn't respond personally to you. But seriously thank you for all of your kind words. 

Chapter 6*

It was a Thursday night and the Indians were in town so Allison decided it was a perfect opportunity to go to a ballgame. It had been a week since her Taco Bell binge and her parents hadn't said anything about that night so she didn't know that anything was amiss. She was still certain that she had been sneaky as a fox. 

Her mom had little interest in baseball but her dad had agreed to go with her. Hey it was something to do. The Indians were better this year but it wasn't like tickets were hard to come by. Her dad had been able to get some through work and that was enough for her. The ride to Progressive Field was silent, neither of them really sure what to say to each other. 

In fact the entire game was kind of awkward for her. Other than buying her the food she wanted, two hot dogs, fries, and a beer, someone from his work had called and her dad was now somewhere in the ballpark talking about something or another. She moved around a bit in her seat. 

"_Huh,"_' she thought, "_these chairs are comfier than I remembered." _They also felt a bit tighter too. That's what she figured she got for not going to a game for years. 

It kind of annoyed her that he did stuff like that. It was supposed to be a night for the two of them to talk. Instead all he was doing was talking to someone from work and not even watching the game. She huffed and puffed a little bit not happy about this at all. They had been there two innings and he had seen maybe two outs. Still at least he had given her some money for the night. Might was well buy herself a four dollar beer with that. 

She got up between innings to get something to drink. It was a hot summer’s day and she was sweating quite a bit even though the sun was slowly disappearing behind the buildings. She had been smart enough to dress for the occasion, jean shorts and what had formerly been a loose t-shirt. 

The jean shorts dug into her softening hips. They had been a bit of a fight to button and zip up but it had been a battle that she had won. Had she been paying attention to getting dressed instead of watching TV she would have noticed the increased softness that oozed over her waistband. Her shirt had formerly been loose and flowing on her, just tight enough in the chest and nowhere else. 

Now her shirt was hugging her waist just a bit too tightly, exposing her love handles and pudgy belly to the world. Had she picked a loose jersey or something of the like no one would have noticed and most would have seen her as a real cutie. Her look now was more of a bleacher bum, made worse by the messy way that she wore her hair up tonight. She had spent the afternoon looking for her cap and like the job search it ended up being fruitless. 

“I’d like…one…no two beers, some peanuts, and popcorn” she said. The second beer would be for her father but if he was still busy with whatever it was he was doing then she’d end up drinking it. She’d be going up for a third anyway; this just made her life easier if he didn't want it. 

This was actually a small order for the cashier and she was happy for it. The line was getting fairly long and she didn't want to get too backed up. The two beer order didn't surprise her. She saw girls like this all the time. She’d be back soon enough or head somewhere else in an inning or two. She couldn't wait until she was off work so she could have a few drinks herself. 

Allison put the peanuts on top of the popcorn and carefully made her way back to the seats. She had to move carefully so she didn't spill any of her precious cargo. She reached her section and was afraid for a moment that she’d have to show her ticket, which was currently in the back pocket. That was about all that her pocket could fit thanks to the expansion of her fleshy butt cheeks. 

The attendant just waved her through, he was pretty sure that he had seen her before and if there was a problem someone would get him. Besides the game wasn't sold out, she’d be fine. Allison smiled and was thankful for that she didn't want to drop anything. Her thighs jiggled as she walked down the stairs, it took her a bit but she reached her seat and unsurprisingly her dad wasn't there. Part of her hoped that he had gone looking for her but she was sure that wasn't the case. 

Their seats were actually fairly good too, third row on the first base side. Swisher was playing first that night and she had to admit that he was a nice bit of eye candy to watch while the White Sox were batting. She took a sip of her beer and sat there for a moment feeling sorry for herself, what kind of loser was alone at a baseball game? 

“Boyfriend leave you alone too?” a female voice behind her asked. 

Allison turned to see a red headed woman playing with a strand of her hair behind her. She had an iPhone in hand and looked bored. She looked around the same age as Allison and had a somewhat similar build. At least similar to what Allison used to look like. 

“Not my boyfriend, family member” she said not wanting to admit that she had been ditched by her dad. 

“I’m Allison” she said introducing herself. 

“I’m Lucy” she said shaking Allison’s hand. Her nails were painted red and blue for the night, Allison noted. 

“Well that bites. My boyfriend said he just had to say hi to his friends for a minute and he’d be back in an inning. It’s the fourth inning now and he left after the first. I swear if I didn't love him so much…” Lucy said, taking a sip of her beer. 

“That sucks, at least the game is good” Allison said as she started digging into her popcorn. This was the most social interaction she had with another girl in person in a while. She took a moment to realize how sad that was but she wanted to keep it going. Even if it just ended up with her bitching until her boyfriend came back. 

“True, team is actually worth a damn this year. So where are you from?” Lucy asked. 

“I’m from the Kent area” she said shrugging a bit. Not too interesting but at least it wasn't Akron. 

“Shut up! I’m from around there too, at least now. I was actually born and raised in Youngstown, went to Ohio State, and then got a job in Kent. Where do you live?” Lucy asked becoming very interested in this new girl. At the very least she’d be a great diversion until Zach got back. 

Allison gave her address and Lucy smiled. “No way. That’s like five minutes away from me. Small world and all that stuff I guess. So what do you do?” she asked interested. 

Allison blushed and nervously ate her popcorn. 

“I actually just graduated. Still looking for a job” she half mumbled. Lucy just nodded sadly at her. 

“Hey keep your chin up. I’m an accountant and it took me six months and a friend working there to get my job. You’ll be fine; I’m only a year out myself. You have plenty of time” Lucy said smiling at the blushing girl. She knew that feeling all too well. You just had to keep on looking until you got lucky. 

Allison beamed, showing off her growing dimples. 

“Thanks I kind of needed that. It’s not easy living with my parents” she admitted. 

“No shame in it. I did it; I swear I gained like thirty pounds living back home. I just worked off the last of my ass” she said turning to the side and showing it off for effect. Allison just chuckled, Lucy seemed like she was a bit out there. She was very different from the kind of friends that Allison had in college and high school but that might not be a bad thing. 

Allison took a sip of her beer. 

“Well luckily I haven’t put on weight at home but I’m probably just lucky” she said kind of bragging. Lucy looked Allison over and shrugged, she probably had that belly since freshman year. Especially the way that Allison was going after those beers.

“Hey consider yourself lucky. I swear it sucks and it takes forever and a day to work off. Still I eat crap food half the time. If I was a bit more committed I could probably be like Gisele skinny” Lucy said. 

“Oh you look fine. So what do you do for fun?” Allison asked hoping that she wasn't into anything like animal sacrifice. 

“I go out for dinner, hang with my boyfriend when he’s not being an ass, just really do whatever. Mostly I just like hanging out with friends sadly it’s mostly me and boyfriend now. Two of my friends just moved away for jobs. I told them to stay here but no…they had to be lame and head to Alabama and Kentucky” she said sounding only a little bitter. 

“Oh I’m sorry. I know how you feel. I’m the only one of my friends from high school still around here…” she said hoping this was someone she could start a friendship with. 

Lucy was intrigued by this bloated girl. She had always been curvier than her friends and had been the &#8216;fat’ friend. Especially after she had put on that weight but it was obvious to her that Allison was bigger than her. She had been breathing heavy after coming back with all that food and the love handles spilling out weren't exactly a sign that she was a skinny girl. 

Even if she wasn't kind of chubby Lucy probably would have still talked to Allison. She was bored and was willing to meet new people. After all isn't this how people met? Just by talking to someone else? She could probably have some fun with this girl. She was a drinker like herself. She was already done with the beer that she had brought back and was nursing the second one. She looked around and her boyfriend wasn't around so she did the only logical thing and jumped a row so she could sit next to Allison.

Allison was surprised by this sudden movement but quickly felt at ease. 

“You want any popcorn or peanuts?” she asked. Lucy shrugged and helped herself to a handful of popcorn. 

“Hope you don’t mind me coming down here. I just figured that it would be easier for you not to turn your head around” she said. Of course the other plus was that Lucy wouldn't have to look at Allison’s neck rolls, small as they may be. 

The two hit it off right away and spent the next couple of innings talking to one another. They each ended up drinking another two beers. Sure they were breaking the bank but they were having fun. Finally in the seventh inning Frank came back to the seats to find Allison and some red head with her. 

He was actually a bit relieved by that. He hadn't meant to be gone for so long but he had taken a call from work and then ran into some old buddies and ended up sitting with them for a while. He didn't think his daughter would mind but he hadn't meant to be gone for the entire game. At least she hadn’t been alone for the whole time. 

“Sorry about that honey…I got a bit distracted. I ended up running into some buddies and well we had to talk shop” he said. Allison was still pissed at him but at least he had come back. It still bothered her but it wasn't the time to talk about it. 

“It’s fine dad, this is Lucy. She was sitting behind us and apparently lives five minutes away from us” Allison said. Lucy smiled and introduced herself moving down a seat. The people next to them had left last inning. When the score was 7-2 Indians stuff like that tends to happen on a week night. 

They spent the next inning talking and by the next inning Zach had come back to join them. He knew that Lucy was going to make him pay. He was just as thankful as Frank had been that she found someone to talk to. It would still suck on the ride home but at least it delayed it a bit. Lucy for her part just like Allison didn’t say anything. She’d make him pay later for nearly leaving her alone all game. 

Eventually the game ended, Allison and Lucy exchanged phone numbers. 

“Be sure to call me, you’re really cool and we should do something this weekend. You know a girls night” Lucy said. Allison was all too happy to agree, it would get her out of the house and they could do something fun as friends. 

Allison didn’t say anything to her dad as they made their way to the car. Once in the car Allison undid the button on her pants. It was pressing up against her stomach way too much and she needed some relief. That’s what she got for wearing old clothes that had shrunk and drinking a bit too much. Still it was overall a good night even if her dad had basically abandoned her. She wasn't about to forgive that any time soon but she’d worry about that later. She didn't want anything to ruin her good mood. 

“So that chubby girl seemed nice” Zach said. Lucy glared at him and hit him on the arm. 

“Hey you’re already on thin ice! Be nice to my new friend” she said glaring through his skull. 

“It’s true though!” he countered. 

“Okay yes it is but still” she said knowing how it felt to be kind of chubby. 

“I’m just saying I thought her thighs were going to burst out of those shorts” he said. 

“Do you like getting in trouble? Asshole” she mumbled as she turned on the radio.

“Okay okay I’m sorry. She did seem nice and she might not have been that chubby, those clothes were really tight” he said. 

“Okay that’s true. I may need to take her shopping one day. If she dressed for her shape she’d be great” she said thinking of all the fun she could have with her new friend.

(Continued in post 28 of page two of this thread) 

*Reviews and Feedback are Appreciated*


----------



## morepushing13

I really like the story for its pace. I cant wait to see where it goes ultlimately


----------



## exjock

Great addition!


----------



## Tommy

Great so far, but I hope she ends up really fat at least 300 would be nice
Please continue it soon

Thanks


----------



## mrbill619

I noticed that you had Swisher playing. Are you making this in the future now?


----------



## swiggy3000

mrbill619 said:


> I noticed that you had Swisher playing. Are you making this in the future now?



First off very good eye. I figured I could stick with one of the previous depressing teams or I could say that she's graduating in '13 and roll with it. Plus I never specified when she graduated so let's see how my future predictions work out.


----------



## samster

Really enjoying this one


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 7 *

It had been another week and a half since the baseball game. Allison had ended up hitting it off with Lucy well enough. They had gone out drinking last Friday night, which was the first time she had gone out on Friday night with someone since she had been home. 

It actually felt a little strange to be going out again but like riding a bike Allison didn’t forget how fun it was and had come home almost wasted. She’d have kept going but Lucy ended up stopping her because honestly she didn’t feeling like carrying Allison home. 

Allison was just glad to get out of the house and away from the job hunt. That whole gig just ended up being depressing whenever she thought of it. She had been ignoring it a little bit lately, averaging applying for a job once every two days. She just felt worn down from the entire thing and was getting way too annoyed with being rejected. 

She was lying in bed just messing around online at the moment while eating some cupcakes that her mom had made. There wasn’t much for her to do. She had texted a few people and was waiting on replies; Lucy was at work so she couldn’t talk until way later. She needed a job but she had no clue where to find one. It was one o'clock and she had yet to shower, she was wearing a mismatched bra and panty set, cuddled up under a blanket. It may have been hot outside but her mom liked to keep the house cold. 

She decided that it was time to migrate to the bathroom and take a shower. Her mother had left to run some errands, before leaving she had tried to coax her daughter into joining her Allison wasn’t interested. Allison figured that it was best to head to the shower so she could say that she was at least doing something today. 

She showered and cleaned herself per normal although this time she felt something amiss. She couldn’t quite describe it but things felt different. She pursed her lips out but didn’t give it too much thought. She finished up, still home alone and made a bee-line for her room so she could get dressed. She debated just putting on her well worn shorts again but that was when she spotted the jeans she had bought. She hadn’t worn them too much and she didn’t feel like shaving her legs today so long pants it was. 

She went to put them on only to find a problem once they reached her hips. The waistband met a great deal of resistance. She looked down shocked to see what could be wrong. Looking down was something different too. For one thing she found a great deal of padding on her jaw line and her breasts had gotten bigger. 

Honestly she had noticed the boob growth a few weeks ago and had simply accepted it. After all her moms’ chest was bigger than hers so she simply assumed it was a late growth spurt, she wasn’t so sure about that now. 

She wiggled her hips a bit and pulled her jeans up to see if she could get the pants to move, now worried about it and while they moved up a bit they were a tight fit and caused some serious pinching in her thigh region. 

Allison’s eyes went wide as she realized what this might mean. It couldn’t be possible or could it? She needed a full length mirror, her mom had on in her parents bathroom. Normally she’d never go into there but this was a desperate time. She put on a bra and panties which were feeling tighter than she remembered and made her way into their room. 

It felt a bit awkward walking into the master bathroom but she kept her eyes on the prize. Honestly it couldn’t be that bad, maybe the jeans had just shrunk or something like that but she needed to be certain before she made any accusations to her mom about doing her laundry better and not shrinking anything. 

Sadly she found herself unable to blame her mom about her tight pants situation. She started at the bottom and was sad that she did. Her thighs were nearly touching now. Hell if she brought her legs closer together they were touching. She poked and prodded at the now forgiving flesh just to be sure that it was real. She turned and was relieved to find only a bit dimpling on her thighs. She didn’t love it but it could be a whole lot worse, she’d seen her mom in shorts before. 

Sadly the same could not be said for her rear end. It had once been high and perky, proud buns of steel, it was much different back there now. She had without a doubt a bubble butt, although it sagged a little bit now. Allison felt her heart pound and her blood run cold. It was starting to look a little like her mom back there, way too close for comfort. 

She turned back around having seen enough of that to be greeted by the sight of love handles, a belly, and small stretch marks on her stomach. She grabbed her love handles, there was nothing that she could do about them, and they were there even when she stood. She tugged at them as if to be sure that they were real and they wouldn’t budge one bit. It was also time to start using coco-butter, at least for now, to get rid of her still fairly minor stretch marks. Turning to the side she sucked in her gut to see if she still looked the same as before. She found that she couldn’t hold her breath for too long and her stomach soon regained its prominence. 

“I can pinch at least an inch,” she mumbled to herself moving further up. As she noted earlier her breasts were bigger but that meant that she was oozing out of her too tight bra. Honestly she kind of liked her larger chest. She took a moment to play with her breasts and found it quite pleasing, now if she could only get a boyfriend. 

Next up was her arms and she flexed her biceps. They were still there but she had certainly lost muscle mass and there was way too much fat covering them. She waved her arm and was pleased that the flesh didn’t jiggle too much but it was still more than she would have liked to see. Finally she moved up to her face and dammit how had she missed that double chin?!

She pinched the flesh underneath her jaw unhappily. The rest she could live with; she could hide most of it until she lost it. but there was no hiding this. She started making an array of faces in the mirror to see how bad it was and it could have been worse. She did have dimples instead of cheekbones now and her double chin made an appearance about seventy percent of the time. She frowned, her survey now done and started going into damage control mode. 

“Okay how the crap did I get this fat?” she asked herself as she left her parents’ bathroom. She didn’t want her mom coming home to see her like this. Also why hadn’t her mom or dad said anything to her? They had to have realized that she had gotten chunky, maybe even downright chubby! Had she been in that much of a funk that she had ignored her changing figure? 

Allison tried to think of the last time she had set foot in a gym and was horrified to realize that it was easily before finals. 

“Okay so I haven’t been to the gym in months,” she said to herself. It was time to test something out. She used to be able to do twenty sit-ups with no problem, time to see how many she could do now. 

She wasn’t wearing a sports bra like she normally would she wouldn’t worry too much about that now. She lay down on the ground to start and the first two sit-ups went just fine but by number three she could tell that something was amiss. Everything felt different even with a sports bra she was certain that her boobs would be jiggling around more than before. The amount of flesh bunching up at her waist threw her for a loop as well. She could feel her whole body getting hot and sweaty but she wanted to get to twenty. 

She kept forcing herself to do sit-ups for as long as she could but eventually she found herself worn down. She had gotten to eleven, not awful but not where she had been before. She was breathing heavily now and stretched her now sore muscles a bit to loosen up. 

“Okay that wasn’t great but that wasn’t awful either. I’m more tired than I have been in a while but I can fix this,” she said to herself feeling a bit better, just then her phone rang. It was Lucy, perfect she wanted to talk about this with her. 

“Hey,” Allison said still breathing heavily and wiping sweat from her forehead. 

“Hey, are you alright? You’re breathing kinda weird,” Lucy said. 

“I just exercised a bit,” Allison responded not wanting to get into the dirty details. 

“Okay…why the sudden feeling to?” Lucy asked. Of course she knew why, she had seen Allison’s Facebook and girl used to have a rocking body. No doubt better than hers even right now but she had chubbed up the past couple of months. Did she just now realize it? 

“I’ve put on weight and I’m not happy” Allison admitted lying down on her bed. She pinched her belly fat in disgust. She wished it would just leave right now. 

“Oh well that’s too bad but I wouldn’t worry too much about it. I mean what is it five pounds?” Lucy asked faking sincerity. Part of her really did want Allison to succeed. She just didn’t want her to succeed too much. She was having too much fun being the pretty one. 

“Let me check my weight…” Allison said heading back to the bathroom to get on the scale. 

“And I’m…140 pounds?!” she screeched into the phone, hurting Lucy’s’ eardrums. 

“First off OW! Second off that’s not so bad what was your lowest weight?” she asked digging for more information. 

“I was probably 115 to 120 when I got home. Okay so it’s almost August now, meaning that since May you’ve put on 20 or 25 pounds. That’s not that bad honey,” Lucy said knowing that it would get worse from experience. Allison’s’ metabolism was probably shot and if she didn’t start dieting now she’d be huge by wintertime. 

“I guess you’re right. Still I need to go to the gym. What gym do you go to?” Allison asked hoping she could get in there. 

“Actually I just have some workout DVD’s. I can let you borrow them if you really want but only one at a time since I kind of need them too or we can do them together,” Lucy suggested. She wasn’t overly happy about the idea but she had come to like Allison and she wasn’t about to sabotage her. 

“Thanks Lucy you’re a lifesaver, so glad I met you. Anyway do you want to do something tonight? I want to get out of the house,” Allison said looking through her skirts to find something she could wear out that wouldn’t make her ass look as big as a house. 

“Sure! Want to hit up a bar or something? We need to find you a guy,” Lucy said. 

“Won’t Zach be pissed you’re helping me hit on hot guys?” Allison asked. Lucy just rolled her eyes at that question. 

“He’ll live, besides I’ll make it up to him later tonight. Pick you up at eight?” Lucy asked. 

“Sounds great I’ll see you then I just need to find something that doesn’t make my ass look huge,” Allison said. 

“You’ll be fine just wear black and show off your boobs. We’ll get you a guy in no time,” Lucy said. 

“I hope you’re right,” Allison said. It had been way too long since she had that kind of connection with a guy and she wanted it again. 

“Well if we can’t find you a guy tonight I’ll check if Zach has any friends. I’m sure he can find at least one guy you’ll be into. I’ll even check them over,” Lucy said. 

“Thank you so much. You’ve made me feel so much better. I need to go and get my drink on tonight. I can’t wait see you tonight,” Allison said smiling. She really did feel better. Sure, she had gained weight but doing those workouts with Lucy would burn the fat off her in no time. 

In a month she’d be back to her old form, she was sure of it.

(Continued in post 34 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

Always eager for another installment; it was nice to see some progress in this chapter!


----------



## morepushing13

After re-reading as well it interesting to see her somewhat "dark" tendency toward her gain already. She did have the typical freak out gym session but she definitely doesn't overall seem opposed to it which is good thing for her character. I can definitely still see her going full on white trash with a townie which would be awesome. I am interested to see how far this goes for her, what her parents reaction is once that 20lbs turns into +50 or even +100. I can't wait for the next piece!


----------



## swiggy3000

morepushing13 said:


> After re-reading as well it interesting to see her somewhat "dark" tendency toward her gain already. She did have the typical freak out gym session but she definitely doesn't overall seem opposed to it which is good thing for her character. I can definitely still see her going full on white trash with a townie which would be awesome. I am interested to see how far this goes for her, what her parents reaction is once that 20lbs turns into +50 or even +100. I can't wait for the next piece!



I'm glad you're enjoying it so far. As for her future I can't give away too much of course but don't worry more updates are coming. I have this story fairly well mapped out. I just need to find the time to write it.


----------



## morepushing13

Well please take your time, no need to rush!


----------



## Tommy

Love this story. I guess Lucy and perhaps other friends will be guiding allison down the road to lovely obesity. Can't wait to read the next chapter!


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 8*

“I’m telling you Rach, Allison needs to get a job. It isn’t healthy what she’s doing,” Frank said shaking his head at his wife. 

“She’s just trying to get things figured out a bit. Remember when you graduated from college? Did you know what you were going to do right away?” Rachel asked walking into the closet to change into her pajamas. Allison was currently out with Lucy again getting very drunk. 

“You baby her too much. I don’t think she’s gone out on an interview yet. All she does is lay around all day. Have you ever seen any of her applications?” he asked her. He was already getting annoyed with his daughter and now with his wife. 

“Oh cut the crap Frank. Do you really think she’d lie to us?” Rachel asked putting her hands on her hips and cocking her head to the left. 

“I’m just saying…have you looked at her lately? She’s getting bigger. I don’t think she leaves the house. It’s not healthy. She should go and at least get a job so she can make some money without having to ask us,” he countered her. 

Rachel grumbled. She really didn’t have anything else to say. She’d be lying if she said that she didn’t notice her daughter was getting a bit pudgy but it didn’t look bad on her. Still it was true that she didn’t really do anything around the house other than whatever she wanted at that moment. 

“I know that. She just graduated. I’m not saying that she needs to take a job at McDonalds. I’m just saying that I think she could look around the area and find something that she likes. At the very least it would get her some fresh air,” he said, pretty sure that he had won this argument. 

“So you just expect us to go up to her and say, hey you have to go and get a job or else? She’s not in high school anymore Frank,” Rachel said standing in front of a mirror and putting some anti-aging cream on her face. 

“I’m not saying that we make her do it. I’m just saying that we should go and at least hint that it would do her some good to get a job. It’s easier to get a better job when you have one. It doesn’t matter what she’s doing. She just needs to go and do something so she can say she’s improving her career. Remember I worked at Wal-Greens when you met me,” he said. 

Rachel made a face and nodded her head. He wasn’t wrong about that but still she didn’t like the idea of her daughter having to settle for a job that she hated. Life was soul sucking enough; Rachel just wanted her little girl to be able to enjoy it for a little bit longer instead of doing something that she hated all day. 

“Okay let’s start dropping hints. I know some stores that are hiring. I can frame it like she can get a great discount on clothes or something like that,” Rachel said and Frank smiled at her. He came up to her and gave her a hug. 

“Trust me, this’ll get her out of the house and she’ll make some extra money. Eventually she’ll find that job that she loves and she’ll be able to start her life,” he said massaging Rachel’s shoulders. She let out a pleasurable moan. 

“Okay I’ll talk to her. Let me do this, I think that I can put a nicer spin on it than you. If you do it she’ll see it as a command,” Rachel said. Frank nodded, he didn’t love the idea but he trusted his wife to do it. 

Meanwhile Allison was on her fourth drink of the night and was enjoying herself way too much. The wave of sadness that had hit her earlier in the day had passed and it was now replaced with the wonderful feeling of alcohol in her system. Lucy was currently catching up to her while the two of them checked out potential guys for Allison. 

“What do you think of him?” Allison asked pointing to a guy that she thought looked kind of cute. 

“Honey your beer goggles are on. That guy can’t be more than twenty three and he’s already balding,” Lucy said trying to save her friend from some loser. Of course Allison wasn’t quite the prize she was in college but her extra cushion wasn’t that much of a problem. 

Allison squinted her eyes and made a face when she saw it. 

“Ugh you’re right. I mean I don’t mind bald guys I just….like need something” she said slurring her words a bit. She knew that she should have slowed down a bit but she needed it tonight after finding out how much weight she had put on. Of course she was drinking sugary drinks with hundreds of calories but this was all about the fun of going out and loosening up with Lucy. 

Lucy meanwhile was taking a closer look at her friend knowing that when she was this drunk she wouldn’t notice it. Allison had elected to go with a black dress that she must have thought was somewhat slimming when in reality the tightness did nothing to conceal her fatty waist. Still she could pull it off, it showed off her cleavage which wasn’t too bad right now. The one advantage of her weight gain, it seemed to her.

The real problem was her face, she had a cute face but it was a bit too round in her opinion. It was also starting to break out a little bit. Well when you drank, and ate like she did it was bound to happen. Still she wasn’t ugly or scarred so this could work out she just needed to find the right guy for Allison. 

She looked around for her and nothing too good was coming up. Beer gut, beer gut, weird beard, porn stache, gay, beer gut, gay, and hold up there was someone. Hmmm he looked to be in his early twenty’s, fairly fit, short hair, not a wimp. There was something there. He was sitting with one of his friends but this could work. They just had to play their hand right. He was looking around the room too, hopefully that meant that he was single. 

“What do you think about red shirt at two o’clock?” Lucy asked Allison. 

Allison turned her head to ten o’clock. 

“Other way sweetie,” she said and Allison looked him over and purred a bit. 

“Oh…he’s cute!” she said a little too loudly but the music provided enough cover for her voice so it wasn’t that big of a deal. 

“Okay, I’m heading over there. Do you think that’s too forward?” Allison asked doing her best to sober up. 

“I don’t think so, it’s 2013 you can pull this over. Just go and be yourself,” Lucy said watching her friend the whole while. No matter what she wasn’t going to let her go home with him tonight, she was way too drunk for that. Still if she was at least able to get a number it would be worth it. Honestly Lucy found it a bit desperate but they hadn’t gotten any bites most of the night so she might as well try. Allison did have a bit too much bounce in her step; her ass jiggled a little bit too much. It might be time to try to get her to buy some body shapers. 

Lucy sipped her drink and watched the exchange play out. He seemed like he was into her and she was a little too giggly in Lucy’s opinion but it wasn’t a bad thing. He seemed to be into her and he gave her his number. Thank the lord that tonight hadn’t just been a drinking binge. Which was fun of course but she still wanted something constructive to happen every once in a while. 

She walked back even happier than before and his eyes were basically painted on her ass. Okay maybe some jiggle wasn’t so bad after all. She smiled as widely as her friend when she came back. 

“Guess who got a number?” Allison asked quite happy with herself for finally talking to a guy for the first time in what seemed like forever. 

“So what’s his name?” Lucy asked finishing off her drink. She still had to drive them home tonight so she was done for the night. 

“His name is Jake, and he’s really cute and he lives close to me. I didn’t find out anything else but hey he’s cute and I need to go on a date soon,” Allison said blushing a bit. She wasn’t used to being so forward with men but hey she was open to trying new things. 

“That’s great; I hope this works out for you. He seems cute,” Lucy said looking him over. He seemed a bit causal for his bar but his ass did look good in those jeans so score one for Allison. 

Allison was beaming right now. She knew that she should have learned a little bit more about him but it wasn’t like she was going home with him tonight. It’d be fine she’d call him tomorrow or he’d call her, she had given him her number as well just in case and they’d figure something out after all he was cute enough. 

“Okay well I’m calling tonight a success let’s get your fine ass home it’s getting late,” Lucy said paying for their drinks. Allison had an extra spring in her step now that seemed to cause her whole body to jiggle. Well at least some movement led to exercise so that was probably good for her. 

Allison didn’t really feel like going, she wanted to celebrate more but she had come home to her parents almost black out drunk a few times and that had been way too awkward for her. Oh well she still had something to look forward to. She waved goodbye to Jake, who had actually wanted to go home with her but she knew Lucy wasn’t about to let that happen so swapping numbers was the best that she could do. 

“I didn’t think people still met in clubs,” she drunkenly mused as they made their way over to Lucy’s car. 

“Well not everything can be done on the internet. Just be happy you found someone tonight. You need to date more and I’m not counting our nights on the town as dates,” Lucy joked smiling as they drove off into the night. 

It took about twenty minutes for them to get to Allison’s, they said goodnight for each other and Lucy drove off happy for her friend. She had no clue if this thing with Jake would be good for her but it would get her out of the house if things went well. After all she only had so many nights a week to spend with Allison since she had Zach so she couldn’t be with her every night. 

Allison kicked her little black heels off as she walked in the door. All of the lights were off so her parents were asleep for the night. She licked her lips, she still had a nice buzz going on and wasn’t ready to head to bed yet. Her sweet tooth was bothering her so she made her way to the kitchen to see what she could snack on. Opening up the pantry nothing looked very appealing to her. All she had were health bars, fat free snacks, and yogurt in the fridge. 

She groaned that wasn’t what she was looking for. She dug around a little bit more and there they were, strawberry pop tarts. That’s just what she needed to sober her up in the morning. She also grabbed a red Gatorade; she normally drank one after a night on the town when she remembered. It didn’t prevent her hangover but it eased it up a bit. She paused in the kitchen for a second before making her way upstairs. Four pop-tarts really did sound better than just two so she grabbed another two pack of pop-tarts for the night. She wasn’t tired yet and a midnight snack would be needed. 

Once in her room she undressed for the night allowing her now pale, fleshy body to be exposed to the cool A/C once again. Her thighs and ass spread out as she sat on her bed and turned on her laptop. She looked at her phone and wondered if he’d start texting her tonight. So far there was nothing so she’d just have to be patient. She didn’t exactly love the idea but she couldn’t appear too needy even though she kind of was needy at the moment. 

_Oh well nothing to do but eat_, she thought as she started eating her sugary toaster pastries. She was getting crumbs all over the bed and her thighs. She looked down showing off her fancy new double chin doing so and wiped them off the bed. 

She went to Netflix to start binge watching another show as she chugged her Gatorade. Wait. That was supposed to last a while.

_"Well I might as well grab another one,"_ she thought putting on a t-shirt that was just a bit too tight on her now. Overall she’d call this a good night as she grabbed yet another one. 

(Continued in post 36 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

Another nice piece. Every piece has small progressions as we go that definitely add a layer and aren't forever long. Loved it as usual


----------



## swiggy3000

*A/N: A bit of a longer chapter this week for various reasons but I doubt any of you will mind.

Chapter 9*

It wasn't until after noon that Allison woke up the next morning. There was a familiar throbbing in her head, nothing some Advil could fix. She knew that she should not be sleeping so late but there was nothing to do in the morning and at the very least she could go and do something during the night if she so chose. Of course she could have gone to the gym early in the morning but that had totally slipped her mind.

She checked her phone right away and there were a few texts from various friends but none from the guy that she had met last night. What had his name been…Zach? John? No it had been Jake. She had been a little too drunk last night but she could still remember his name. She only had a vague recollection of what he had looked like but if she had gone up to him and Lucy had given the okay she was sure that it was fine. 

Allison changed into some comfortable morning clothes and made her way downstairs. She figured that her parents would be gone as they often were on Saturday mornings instead she was surprised to see them sitting at the kitchen table. Huh that was a new one; dad was normally in his office on his computer while mom was cleaning the house. She looked at the table and sadly found it devoid of food. Oh well it was time to grab some breakfast, she thought heading to the pantry to get some Coco Puffs. 

“Morning dear,” Rachel said looking over her daughter carefully now. She knew it was a little odd but she just wanted to get a closer look at her daughter. There was more of her than before. In fact those shorts that had been perfect and loose on her before were now getting a little too tight around her thighs. In some ways it reminded Rachel of her own sister and herself after having kids. It would seem that Allison had inherited the family genes; luckily they weren't too hard to nip in the bud. 

Frank looked over at Rachel and gave her a look. Obviously the job thing was something that he was demanding that she talk about with Allison right away. She gave him a glare and shook her head. It was the weekend, this could wait until Monday. Frank let out a sigh and shook his head at her. Well it wasn’t pressing, most places were closed anyway still this had to be dealt with soon. 

“Morning…how are you guys?” Allison asked pouring milk into her cereal bowl. Best part of Coco Puffs was being able to drink the chocolate milk later. 

“We’re well, you have fun last night?” Rachel asked noting how tight that shirt looked on Allison. 

“Yeah…went out with Lucy and I met a guy. He seemed cool,” Allison said hoping there weren't any questions about him. 

“Oh that’s nice it’s important that you go and meet people,” Rachel said happy that maybe this boy would go and get her out of the house. That would help her drop some of that chub, lying around the house all day just wasn't healthy for her. She used to go out all the time too and was so happy she wanted to see that version of Allison again. 

Frank wasn't so convinced that this was good after all if she didn't get a job that would be his money that she’d be spending. Didn't matter if this new boy paid, she’d have to pay eventually and it would end up being his money. 

“So what are you doing today Allison?” Frank asked taking a sip of his tea. Allison just shrugged. 

“Not sure I may head out for a little bit but I gotta get clean first,” she said taking the last spoonful of her cereal. She chugged down her milk as fast as she could and went back upstairs, happy that her stomach was full. It would take a little while for her to get ready. She wasn’t sure what she’d go and do but she needed to get out of the house for a bit. So what if she had just gotten out last night? She deserved some fun today. 

Frank cocked his head at Rachel who just rolled her eyes at her husband. 

“Just relax a bit. Let her have her fun and it’ll be fine,” Rachel said. 

“Okay but if you don’t talk to her Monday I’m talking to her on Tuesday after I get home from work,” Frank said. It gave her time but as far as he was concerned that was a very hard deadline. This needed to be dealt with he wasn’t going to let his daughter become the kid that lived in their parents’ basement. 

It took Allison about an hour to get all washed up and ready, Lucy was doing things with Zach today so she’d be on her own. She didn’t know where she’d head out to. Even if she just drove around she’d at least clear her head a bit more. Her hangover was no more than a dull mist in her mind now so she did have that going for her. She looked down at her phone and smiled, she had a text from Jake. 

&#8216;How r u?’ it said. Allison made a face, well he didn’t get any points for spelling but then again she felt like she was the only one who tried to use proper grammar when texting. It really wasn’t that big of a deal. 

&#8216;I’m fine; sorry I had to leave so soon last night. Glad I got your number’ she sent. She sat on her bed which she sunk into just a bit more than before now. She could wait to head out for a few minutes while she text Jake. After about a minute her phone vibrated. 

&#8216;Sweet hey u wanna go out 2nite?’ Allison thought the text over. She’d have to work fast to find out what they were doing and where they were going. Then again it wasn’t like Lucy was doing anything and how sad would it be staying in with her parents? Or worse sitting around the house while her parents went out.

&#8216;Sure, where do you wanna go?’ she said. She had nothing to lose, worst case it would be a bad date and she’d never see him again. So at least she’d get a dinner out of it. 

&#8216;BBQ good? I know a place’ he replied. Allison relaxed a little bit. He wasn't illiterate he just preferred writing shorthand when texting. 

&#8216;Name the place and time. I’ll be there’ she sent back. Well there’d be no going out now she had to go and try on some clothes. She grimaced a bit as she sat back up and felt her newly acquired roll. How’d her clothes fit now? She had a funny feeling in the pit of her stomach as she looked over at her closet. She had still kept a fair amount of her clothes from college packed up and had only recently started unpacking them realizing she would be here longer than she had anticipated. 

Well there was no time to waste, if she had to go out and buy something she needed to know now. Her phone vibrated yet again and told her where to meet him at seven. It was a little past two now. That didn’t give her much time to decide. First off she went to her computer and looked at the place where he was taking her as she hadn't heard of it. 

She looked it up and found a little hole in the wall type place. It had gotten good enough reviews and it wasn't a fast food type place so that was good enough for her. Luckily it wasn't too fancy either so she could just stick with something casual. 

Her worry level went down; she knew that she had plenty of jeans and shirts that’d make her look hot tonight. Not that she really needed it of course. She could relax for a little bit before getting ready for tonight. Still that didn't mean she couldn't mess around and decide what to wear. The first choice was a pair of faded jeans and a green top. She started to go and put them on but quickly realized this would be a no go. She was able to get them over her ass but they were way too tight in the thighs and there was no way in hell she’d be able to button them. She wiggled out of them saving herself the embarrassment of not being able to button them. 

Okay so that wasn’t going to work but that was okay, these jeans had been tight before so she’d just avoid any jeans that were overly tight before. She soon realized that was a bit of a bigger problem than she thought. She had bought most of her jeans to be tight and show off her sculpted ass and legs and now that they weren't so sculpted her choices were slim. 

That meant that her normal date jeans that were on rotation were out. Time to check out some of her looser jeans or maybe a skirt would work tonight. Then again it was a BBQ place and skirts didn’t really say BBQ place. Nope she was going to stick with a nice pair of jeans. It took her a few minutes but she found some jeans that were normally too big on her. They had been her sisters and she saved them for when she was on her period. 

It didn’t make her happy but it was time to try them on and success! Well not a full success but she could get them on and button them. They were a bit too tight and dug into her soft dough like flesh but she could wear them and not have a giant muffin top. Flesh still oozed a little bit but she had a top that would hide that perfectly. 

She put on her green blouse and quickly realized there was a problem. It wasn’t loose around the waist like it normally was. The blouse had never exactly been flowing but there had been breathing room before. Now it was just tight everywhere. The sleeves were digging into her arms, her chest was stretching the top of the blouse and the bottom was riding up just a hair. Not enough to expose her full belly but a pale roll could be seen. 

She quickly got out of it not wanting to feel fat anymore. That was a bit of a slap to her face but she could make this work. She went to her closet and found a more flowing blouse. It was blue though; would it go well with her blue jeans? She looked at it and thought it over for a second. She was a sight for sore eyes standing there in a part with her waistline bulging out of her jeans. 

Her chubby belly was just hanging out for everyone to see. She had also forgotten to close her blinds. Luckily for her no one was there to see save for one middle school aged boy walking his dog. He looked for a second mesmerized by her belly before his dog saw a squirrel and started pulling him away from a sight that he’d remember years later as when he realized just how sexy bellies were. 

She put on her blue top unaware that anyone had peeped in on her but she had other things on her mind. She put her blouse on and checked herself out in a mirror that she had recently bought. Her shirt was a bit tight but it wasn’t too tight. She could breath and it didn’t ride up anywhere. She did a quick twirl and it passed that test. Okay she’d wear that tonight. She changed out of it so she wouldn’t stain it or anything and went to watching TV her previous plans of driving around forgotten. 

After a few hours of watching reality TV she realized that it was time to start getting ready. She went to the bathroom and did up her hair and make-up. Just a bit of curling to her hair and some light make-up, she knew that she was a natural beauty she just wanted to ensure the lighting didn’t screw her over. 

She put on a pair of her best flats and made her way downstairs only to be greeted with a look of shock from her mother. 

“You’re still here?” Rachel asked before she could stop herself. She had really thought that Allison was still out and about. 

Allison just smiled and rolled her eyes. 

“No that boy I told you about wanted to meet up tonight so we’re going to dinner. I’ll be back later,” she said grabbing her car keys and she was off. 

It took her about fifteen minutes to get there, Jake had already texted her that he was out in front waiting for her. She wasn’t sure if she should be miffed that he didn’t get a table or if it was sweet that he was waiting for her. 

She stayed in her car for a moment and looked him over. It was still bright outside although the sun was going down quicker every night it seemed. He was wearing jeans and a plaid t-shirt. He was a bit bulky but not fat. He was tall as well, okay this met expectations. She got out of her car and walked up to him with all of the confidence in the world. 

“Hey, pleasure to see you again,” Allison said smiling the whole time, showing off her whitened teeth. 

Jake couldn’t believe that he was this lucky. He had just been out there trying to help his bro and this crazy hot girl came up to him! Sure she had been drunk but he wasn’t about to look a gift horse in the mouth. Even more she was willing to meet up with him tonight. There had to be something wrong with her if she was single but hey a date was a date. He watched her walk up and she looked even better tonight. He was glad that she seemed to be the kind of girl who didn’t mind eating something that wasn’t crazy fancy.

“It’s nice to see you again too,” Jake said opening up the door. The place was a bit busy on a Saturday night but not busy enough that they had to wait to be seated. The place was a cozy in Allison’s opinion. It had a few too many things on the walls, it was trying to be something like Outback or one of the larger chains but it didn’t quite work in a place like this. It looked a bit messy in all honesty. 

_Oh well perhaps the food would be good_. She said to herself, ordering herself a Coke while starting to look over the menu. 

An awkward silence took over the table; neither of them were really sure what to say so Jake decided to start. 

“So…what do you do for a living?” he asked, not realizing this could have been the worst way to break the ice. Allison didn’t hold it against him, he didn’t know. 

“Well I just graduated from Illinois and I’m looking around just trying to figure things out. What about you? Ohio State man?” Allison asked. It was Jakes’ turn to blush. He gave her a tight lipped smile. 

“Community college actually, I’m trying to work my way up the ladder at Target though,” he said. Of course there was a problem with her; she was some crazy smart college girl. Oh well time to watch this date go down in flames. 

Allison was actually taken aback. She had assumed he had gone to a big school like she did. Well she should keep an open mind like her mother always said. It also broke her heart to see how embarrassed he was she just had to make him feel better. 

“Hey that’s still a good goal. I mean you did at least go to a college and store managers must have a ton of responsibility,” she said honestly. 

It was Jakes’ turn to be taken aback. He hadn’t expected this. This just might be his lucky week. He had to go and get to know Allison better. He wasn’t going to screw this up. Just then the waitress came up and asked them what they wanted to eat while dropping off some buttery rolls for them. 

“I’ll have the pulled pork plate with…mac and cheese, and fried onions,” Jake said. Normally he got beans but probably not the best idea on a date. 

Allison hadn’t really looked at the menu but noticed that Jake hadn’t even looked at his either. He must come here a decent amount. Well might as well follow the leader. 

“I’ll just have what he’s having,” she said. Both the waitress and Jake looked at her a bit strangely but she didn’t notice it. Of course it was because the plate that he had ordered was gigantic. He wondered if she knew how big it was or if she just liked to eat. Either way it was probably a win for him. 

“Alright I’ll be right out with that. If y’all need anything just ask for me. I’m Sherry,” she said walking off. 

“Now tell me a bit more about you,” Allison started shoving about half a roll into her mouth. 

(Continued in post 42 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

I love your writing style so the chapters flow smoothly. It should be interesting with Rachel's confrontation with her mother and how that affects her future motivations. Loved it as always, and I can't wait for the next piece!


----------



## swiggy3000

morepushing13 said:


> I love your writing style so the chapters flow smoothly. It should be interesting with Rachel's confrontation with her mother and how that affects her future motivations. Loved it as always, and I can't wait for the next piece!



I appreciate the support and I"m glad that you like my writing style. I do what I can to make it a joy to read.


----------



## Tommy

Great chapter. Looking forward to chapter 10


----------



## zachi

One of the best stories in the last time


----------



## Ssaylleb

excellent story going on here. at first i wrote it off as yet another 2 chapter story of a girl who blimps up over summer but i'm pleased you've proved me very wrong. keep it up mate, can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 10*

Allison was smiling like crazy as she drove home for the night. The dinner had been fantastic! She had really enjoyed getting to know Jake, the dinner had been fantastic. 

The portions were so large that she had thought she wouldn't be able to eat all of it but she somehow had. That was part of the reason she was getting back home so late, they ended up talking for an hour while she digested her food. Of course she got peach cobbler for dessert so that only made her more stuffed but that was beside the point. 

In fact it was a little uncomfortable driving home. Her stomach hurt her and felt like it was on fire half of the time, it was gurgling and grumbling at her. She knew she shouldn't have eaten that much but it was just so good. She debated undoing the button of her pants but she was close to home and she could relax then.

Overall she found Jake to be different but nice overall. He wasn’t exactly as…refined as her but that wasn’t the worst thing in the world. He was fun to talk to and had a great sense of humor, so there was probably going to be a second date. It was fairly late by the time that she pulled up to the house and that was how she liked it. She’d talk to her mom about the date tomorrow but she just wanted to think it over in her head tonight. 

Luckily her parents seems to have hit the hay early tonight so she could make her way to her bedroom with little issue. Once there she subconsciously sucked in her bulging tummy to unbutton her jeans. Her waistline was covered in deep red marks from the pinching that had gone on tonight. 

“Oh that’s better” Allison said to herself wiggling out of her jeans. It just felt so freeing to be out of her clothes right now, she wasn't anti-clothes but it was certainly more comfortable not having to wear certain parts of her wardrobe.

Of course Allison knew what this meant. It meant that she really had to go and lose some of her weight but that just seemed so hard right now. She was just going to focus on her date. She reached into her drawer and pulled out a pack of Twizzler’s that she had bought and started snacking on a few as she thought about talking to him tomorrow. 

Allison of course didn't go to sleep right away, she had planned to just check her email really quick but then she got onto Buzzfeed and started reading lists, one thing led to another and before she knew it the time was three in the morning and half her bag of Twizzlers was gone. 

She had only meant to sleep until around noon but when she woke up it was one in the afternoon. 

“Crap” she sighed as she looked at her phone. She stretched a bit in bed not wanting to get out of bed quite head and started getting caught up with the news of the day on her phone. Nothing too interesting on Twitter. She checked her email and only saw a few alumni emails, and then finally her texts. One was from Jake telling her how good a time he had last night. She debated texting him back but it had been an hour since he sent it, he could wait an hour longer. 

She was feeling a bit peckish and decided to head downstairs to get some food. Once again she found the house to be deserted. Her parents were off doing something so she had to fend for herself. She decided that she’d go out to lunch, she just needed something to tide her over. That was when she noticed a cake that her mom must have made last night. 

So she did what any true woman would do. She decided to cut herself a large piece of cake and a glass of whole milk. Normally she went with skim but she had no choice here. She gobbled the cake down fairly quickly and felt better now. She made her way upstairs getting just a hair winded. Nothing noticeable really but she wasn’t as seamless going up stairs as she had been before. 

Allison took a quick shower and had her hair wrapped up in a towel and had a towel wrapped around her chubby body. She went into her room and finally decided to go and text Jake back.

&#8216;Hey! I had a ton of fun last night. Food was great - especially the cobbler! We should do something later’ she texted feeling a little giddy. She wasn't used to feeling this way about a simple date but no real action for a couple of months did that to a girl. 

She smiled to herself proudly and her phone went off, she went to look at it a little too fast. Oh it was just Lucy asking Allison how her date had went. She wouldn't be texting if she could talk to Allison, but it was OK, Allison gave her a call. 

“Hey, so you get any last night?” Lucy bluntly asked. 

“Should you be saying that so loud at work?” Allison asked.

“Oh relax I’m in the bathroom fixing up my make-up” Lucy said looking in the mirror. 

“Fine, and it went great. I didn't get any but it was only a first date. He was cute, pretty funny, not the sharpest tool in the shed but he’s nice enough” Allison replied laying down on her bed. 

“So second date material?” Lucy asked. 

“I’d say yes, I want to go out again. I mean dinner was great, I blew my diet but still we had fun,” 

“Aww sucks you blew your diet but you've been looking great. I wouldn't worry about it,” she said telling her friend what she wanted to hear. It was only to build up Allison’s confidence a bit after all. 

“I guess, I’m about to go out to lunch actually” Allison said as she started to get dressed. 

“Oh sweet where are you going? I can take off a bit” Lucy said happily. 

“Okay that sounds fine to me, how about you go and get something at…where do you wanna go?” 

“Chili’s I’ll be there in fifteen minutes,” Lucy said hanging up the phone. 

Allison looked at her phone, well that settled that. She didn’t really have time to do her hair so it’d just have to air dry. Something she normally never did but her hair would be fine this once. So threw on a pair of her largest shorts which had grown a hair too tight and an Indians shirt that showed off her doughy waist. She tied her hair into a pony tail and she was off. 

By the time that Allison got to Chili’s Lucy was already there drinking a margarita. It was about three in the afternoon. Allison slid into the booth. 

“So how’d you get off work so early?” Allison asked looking over the menu. 

“A: I’m awesome and B: I just said I needed an afternoon off due to…woman problem,” Lucy said giggling and drinking. 

“That is so wrong but when I get a job I’m using that too,” Allison said. 

“I wanted to talk to you about that. Look, a job just opened at my place. It’s a secretary job so it’s crazy easy but you’d be making money. It’s nothing special you’d just take messages and look pretty. I know that you can do that,” Lucy said.

Allison didn't look thrilled. “I don’t know…being a secretary? That’s not what I went to college for,” 

“Did you go to college to flip burgers? Look it’s an easy job, you’d be able to work with me, and you’d get good healthcare. Plus you could get your foot in the door. How knows one day you could join me in my department,” Lucy said sipping on her drink. 

Allison thought about it and Lucy made some good points. It was better than nothing and maybe she’d be able to impress people. She fiddled with the menu for a minute. 

“Okay I’ll send in my resume if you think I’ll be good,” Allison said as the waitress came over to take their order. 

Allison ended up getting a margarita as well and a full rack of baby back ribs to drink. Normally she only got a half rack but she hadn’t eaten all day today. Lucy ended up just getting a salad. Lucy had ordered lite hoping that her friend would take the hint but hey at least she was willing to apply for a job at her company so that was great. 

The rest of the lunch went well, Lucy and Allison gossiped about random things and what she was going to do with Jake. During the middle of the lunch Jake ended up texting Allison back. 

“Ugh this is one thing I don’t like. He uses a lot of text speak, it just seems weird to me” Allison said. Lucy just shrugged it off. 

“Just go with it. I mean what’s the big deal? I wouldn't use super correct grammar though. Guys find that kinda weird,” she said finishing off her second margarita. Allison was on her second herself and it sounded like a great idea to her. 

&#8216;Hey! I missed U. We shld talk all day ’ she said adding in that wink at the end. It wasn't really her but he didn't need to know that right now. He’d find out by the third date or something. 

“You want any dessert? I think I want another drink still,” Lucy said feeling frisky, she couldn't wait to get home tonight. 

“Sure…let’s get two brownies with ice cream and two more margaritas!” Allison said a little louder than she had wanted to. She still had a bit of BBQ sauce around her lips but she didn’t care about that at the moment she was too busy watching her phone and waiting to text back Jake. 

By the end of lunch Allison felt like a stuffed pig but she listened to what Lucy had said. So she went home, got some water in her to help sober her up a bit and got her resume ready. She kept texting Jake every five minutes so it was slow going but eventually she got it down and like Lucy had suggested she submitted her resume. 

It turned out that she didn’t have to wait that long to hear back. Lucy had done her part and put a very good word in for Allison and within a week she had an interview and within another two she had been hired as a secretary. Allison was honestly surprised it had been that easy but Lucy had talked her up and it helped that Allison was a pretty girl. 

Allison was just happy to actually have a job now, her parents were overjoyed and Jake was so happy for her as well. Everything in her life was going great right now. She had completely forgotten about that silly little diet that she had started. 

(Continued in post 48 of this thread)


----------



## morepushing13

I loved this piece. She is really starting to get settled down into the new ways...which will be awesome. Hopefully not quite so long between chapters next if it's not to much trouble given this is my favorite story running right now!


----------



## swiggy3000

morepushing13 said:


> I loved this piece. She is really starting to get settled down into the new ways...which will be awesome. Hopefully not quite so long between chapters next if it's not to much trouble given this is my favorite story running right now!



Yeah not so much time between chapters. I just had a busy month but I'm glad that you liked it and I hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## strataadvance

I am looking forward to a mother and daughter shopping trip for clothes. Maybe size 12? 14? What will it take to hold her new curves and look professional? 
Such a nicely paced story.


----------



## Tommy

Great new chapter! I hope there will be big BIG BIG changes in Allison in future chapters. Please please continue this awesome story very soon, and thanks for writing it


----------



## Ssaylleb

excellent story! i'm enjoying how this is developing


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 11*

It had been a three weeks since Allison had started her new job and she was loving it. The first couple of weeks had been boring and not truly memorable. Mostly it had involved her learning everything about the company and getting a routine down. 

Allison was still seeing Jake during this time although not as often as she’d like due to being tired from her new job. The schedule was killing her a little bit, she had been able to wake up early no problem and she had just started to feel like her body was adjusted to her new 9 to 5 schedule. 

Allison’s friendship with Lucy had only improved, they went out to lunch with each other almost every day and on Friday they would both be spotted at bars together. Allison’s parents were just happy that she had a job and didn’t want to bother her at all. As far as they were concerned as long as she was working and they didn’t have to fully support her they didn’t care. 

Everything in Allison’s life was looking up, that included her weight. Thanks to all of her time focusing on work and her social life that left no time for the gym and the effects were showing on her growing waistline. 

It hadn’t been so bad at first, her mother had made her lunch for her but soon enough Lucy had wanted to go out and Lucy simply told her mom that she could fend for herself. That meant a lot of fattening, fast food lunches. 

Allison knew this was going on, she could feel all of her new work clothes getting tighter. That was what worried her the most. She had only been working for a bit and it already felt like her ass was going to rip a seam on the skirts that she was wearing 

The main plus was that her breasts were bigger which helped her out at work, she was getting more than a few appreciative glances from men. Of course Allison was squarely focused on Jake even though part of her considered ending it. It wasn’t that Jake was a bad guy, he just had a few less than perfect qualities about him. Mostly the fact that he drank, smoked, and didn’t have the best job. 

Still he was a sweet boy and he seemed to know how to treat her. Besides most of the guys at work were older than her or married and she didn’t want to deal with any of that drama so she chose to keep on dating him. The sweetness more than made up for any flaws besides she knew the increasing size of her body might be a turn off for other guys but Jake didn’t seem to mind and that was comforting to her. 

It was around ten in morning at the moment and Allison was heading outside for some fresh air. If there was one part of office life she found infuriating it was dealing with being inside all day but she slowly found herself adjusting. She grunted as she got up and made her way outside, thighs rubbing together. That annoyed her but all she could do was try and ignore it. 

Standing outside by one of the trees for shade were a couple of the other secretaries that worked at the company. Allison hadn’t really gotten to know any of the other girls yet. She recognized the girl that trained her, Violet, but that was it. Most of the other secretaries were a few years older than Allison and had been doing this for a number of years. All of the other secretaries were currently out there smoking and relaxing. Allison debated going over, other than Lucy she hadn’t made too many friends so far and these were girls who had the same job as her maybe she could pick up a few tips. 

“Hey…how are you doing?” Allison asked trying her best to be friendly. Allison had avoided contact with them in the past mostly because they smoked and Allison didn’t want to blacken her lungs but she was around Jake now and he smoked a few times in front of her. She could deal with it every once in a while.

“Oh hi there….Allison, right?” Violet said with a wide smile on her chubby face. Violet was a bit of a big woman but she carried it well. She wasn’t quite obese but she certainly wasn’t small. She had been at the company for a number of years and felt very comfortable there. 

Allison cringed a bit at the smile, Violet’s point was made. Allison hadn’t exactly been the friendliest with anyone other than Lucy but she didn’t think she deserved that kind of rudeness. Allison couldn’t let Violet know she felt offended though, this woman was kind of like her boss in a way and could start assigning her tasks around the office. 

“Yes, sorry still a bit new here and haven’t gotten a chance to meet everyone yet. It’s all so new to me,” Allison said playing dumb. Of course the work was easy for her but she didn’t want them to know that. She wanted the others to think that she was really just having a bit of trouble adjusting and that’s why she hadn’t tried to talk with them before. 

“Oh I understand always hard starting a new job. How are you today?” Violet asked blowing smoke out of her lips. At least this new girl was coming to talk to them now. It was about time she was friendly with someone else other than that other girl. 

“I’m great just came out to get some air,” Allison said feeling a little less on guard now. 

“Same with us,” Violet said puffing more smoke like it was nothing. “Are you adjusting well? You seem to be doing a fairly good job so far I haven’t heard any complaints about you,” Violet said. 

“Yeah it’s just been a bit crazy, having some problems sitting around all day,” Allison said truthfully. She did love her work but sitting around all day could get kind of dull. 

Violet simply nodded, she noticed that the newbies clothes weren’t exactly fitting right and she seemed to have put on a few pounds. Of course it didn’t take a genius to see it but Violet had a special eye for it. She had seen many young women come through her and plump out like that. She herself had been merely chubby when she had started so she thought she’d throw Allison a bone. 

“You know if you want help with the sitting you could always try smoking, gives you an excuse to get up and walk around plus it helps with other…cravings” Violet said taking a drag of her cigarette. 

Allison blushed bright red, was it that obvious that she was putting on weight? She wanted to take that cigarette out of Violet’s hands and shove it down her throat. After all that woman wasn’t that thin! However Allison looked over at the two girls with Violet and they were both very tiny. Possibly skinnier than Allison at her lowest college weight and they were smoking. Maybe there was something to this after all? Okay probably not but she would be nice. 

“Well thanks for the advice! I do need to get back to work though,” Allison said making her way back inside. 

“You really think that smoking is going to help that fat ass?” one of the blondes asked Violet. 

“Probably not but you never know,” Violet shrugged. “Don’t forget you used to be twenty pounds heavier honey” Violet said while the blonde just nervously smoked on her cigarette. 

Allison put the thought out of her mind for the rest of the day until she was at dinner with Jake that night. 

“Can you believe it? That bitch actually said that smoking would help my cravings,” she said downing her fries like it was nothing. 

Jake just bit his bottom lip he didn’t feel like he should really say anything here but he nodded in agreement. All he had wanted to do was have a nice night at Chili’s but now Allison was making it a bit uncomfortable for him especially since he smoked as well. 

Allison knew that something was up and she cocked her head to the side. Which of course revealed just how big her meaty double chin had gotten. “You don’t agree with me?” she asked. 

Jake let out a sigh. 

“Look I’m just saying that I smoke an’ some people smoke to lose weight. That’s a fact. Was it a bitchy thing to say? Maybe but I’m not sure she meant it like that,” Jake said knowing that he was wading in dangerous territory. 

Allison grumbled a bit and wiped a bit of ketchup off her lips. 

“Okay maybe you’re right but still! There was something bad meant by that,” she said leaning back in her chair. She was feeling full tonight after an order of cheese sticks, a few alcoholic drinks, and her burger.

“Not that it matters of course. I think you look great, and you actually eat. I love a girl who eats” Jake said trying to make her feel better. 

“I guess but I’m getting fat,” Allison countered back. 

“Says you,” 

“Says the scale, I've been trying to lose weight for weeks but nothing,” Allison said. She was forgetting the fact that she hadn't even gone to the gym but that didn't matter to her at the moment. 

“Whatever, I don’t see it. You look just as great as you did on our first date. Probably better than our first date,” Jake said taking a sip of his beer. 

Allison’s heart melted at his words. “Awww you always know exactly what to say but seriously everything is getting better not just my boobs,” she said crossing her arms. 

Jake blushed a little bit, he hadn't wanted to get caught looking at them but apparently he had. 
“I mean look at this belly,” she whispered to him and when she was sure no one was looking pinched more than an inch of her pale tummy. 

Jake just blushed some more, she didn't realize what she was doing to him so he just smiled at her and tried to keep his cool. 

“Whatever you say but you look fine to me, better than Lucy,” he added in. 

Allison just smiled and ate more of her meal. Maybe she wasn't being fair to him. He was sweet and maybe she could try to do more things that he liked. She had been trying to drag him places that she liked the past couple of weeks. Maybe she could try and get into some things that he liked. 

Suddenly the waitress made another appearance. “Would you two like dessert?” she asked the two of them and without missing a beat Allison responded. 

“Yes, I’d love a slice of cheesecake,”

All thoughts of a diet were forgotten. 

(continued in post 54 of page 3 of this thread)

*Please Review*


----------



## morepushing13

I was so excited to see a new chapter!!! I thought the story had been forgotten. This was a great chapter, we saw some significant development of the character and her future potential with her weight as well as her class level. I loved it and can only hope for more of the same in her characters direction. I love the fact that she is hesitant about smoking at first but can definitely see her becoming a regular pretty quickly as well as her catching up to Violet. Your style is still the same straightforward, easy approach and it's awesome. Thanks for picking this back up!


----------



## swiggy3000

morepushing13 said:


> I was so excited to see a new chapter!!! I thought the story had been forgotten. This was a great chapter, we saw some significant development of the character and her future potential with her weight as well as her class level. I loved it and can only hope for more of the same in her characters direction. I love the fact that she is hesitant about smoking at first but can definitely see her becoming a regular pretty quickly as well as her catching up to Violet. Your style is still the same straightforward, easy approach and it's awesome. Thanks for picking this back up!



It's not dead yet! I was busy and had bad writers block. Glad you liked it though. I wasn't sure about it when I was writing/posting it.


----------



## morepushing13

by all means keep it coming when you can!


----------



## morepushing13

Any word on another piece of this great pie?!


----------



## morepushing13

ahhh!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## swiggy3000

*Chapter 12*

Allison was currently sitting in the doctors office bored out of her mind. It had been a while since she had to go to the doctor but it was time to get her birth control prescription refilled. When she had been at college the doctor saw little to no issue in refilling it for her, but now that she was back in the area she actually wanted to see her. Which Allison did understand but that didnt mean she liked taking time out of her busy day to go and see one. 

Allisons leg was shaking nervously, she was nervous for nicotine. Between the stress of work and being around Jake all the time she had picked up smoking a little bit. It wasnt anything too crazy, just a cigarette every once in a while She actually wanted to smoke more but the idea of black lungs kept her from doing it too much. 

So Allison was just playing on her iPhone thinking what she was going to get for lunch after this. She had just taken a whole day off. She'd gotten the cigarettes at work so she figured that it was worth it. Shed just meet up with Lucy later for some drinks. 

The chair she was sitting in annoyed her and her iPhone battery was slowly yet surely dying, she had been here for what felt like forever. Still it made her feel like a real grown up. She was using the insurance she had gotten at work instead of her parents! Sure she still kind of lived with her parents. Okay more than kind of, all the apartments were too expensive and as much as she loved Lucy she didnt want to interrupt the love nest she had going on with her boyfriend. 

So one step at a time, once she saved up some money and she found a decent place at a decent price she figured se might move in by herself. She had toyed around moving in with Jake too but they werent at that point quite yet. She didnt want to seem too eager and scare him off so for now she was fine in her old room. It wasnt so bad, she even had Jake over when her parents were gone. 

Allison? a petite Hispanic nurse called out. Allison got up and walked with her. The nurse gave her a look over and made a face but Allison didnt have too long to think about it as she was taken to be weighed. 

Crapshe hadnt thought about that. She had forgotten that they needed to weigh her and she didnt think that she had lost any weight. Subconsciously she sucked in her stomach in the hopeless attempt to make herself thinner. She kicked off her shoes and the nurse gave her another look. 

_Like thats really going to help, I hate it when they act like the shoes weigh 10 pounds_ the nurse thought to herself. She saw girls come in like this all the time, guys too. Honestly she kind of liked it, it made her feel amazingly superior to them. These girls had let themselves go in college but here she was still as tiny as ever. 

Of course she had no idea that the future wasnt so bright for her. Within a year shed find herself pregnant and eventually her fat genes, courtesy of her mother, would kick in and she would find herself larger than some of the girls she now secretly snickered at. 

Allison took a deep breath and stepped onto the scale. She had wanted to close her eyes but thatd do no good for her so she just looked straight ahead. 

163 lbs the nurse said trying not to sound too smug about it. Allison did her best not to faint. Sure it had been a long while since she had checked in on her weight but she didn't think she had gotten that big. Okay she'd had to buy a few new clothes but that had been it!

The stick nurse led her back to the room where Allison answered the questions in a monotone voice while freaking out on the inside. How had she let herself get that big? There was no excuse for it. At the question of if she smoked she was about to answer no out of embarrassment but she didn't want the cigarettes to mess with her birth control for some reason and answered truthfully. That only earned her another look from the nurse that made her feel like crap. 

The doctor will be with you shortly, the nurse said prancing off to make another patient feel bad about themselves. Once she was gone Allison stood up and inspect herself. There wasn't a mirror in here but that didn't matter to her, she could feel it out. Besides she had at least another fifteen minute wait so she might as well do something constructive. 

Her hands moved to her ass and well that was why she hadn't noticed it, her ass felt extremely soft to the touch. Oh sure she had gotten used to the new sizable part of her body but she hadn't realized just how cushy and full it had gotten. Must to her dismay it no longer felt as firm as it should in her yoga pants. Could only three months on the job really hurt her rear end that much? 

Moving to her hips and thighs she found them in much the same state, overly plump and luscious. Her tummy jutted out a little bit more thanks to all the early morning donuts runs that she had gone on. She had meant to go on regular runs but after a long night out with Lucy she found it to be impossible to run. 

Looking down she felt a chunk of flesh under her jawline and touching it found that it was quite flabby. 

Okay a double chingreat, she said thinking of all the double cheeseburgers that she had eaten for lunch. At one point she had been fine with a single patty but lately she had to get a double otherwise her stomach would be crying out for more food long before it was dinnertime. 

At least her breasts were bigger, she was going to examine them but there was a knock on the door and she quickly sat back down, noting how her ass spread out on the paper they kept on the place where she sat. 

An Indian woman in her 40s, Dr. Bala, walked in. She actually had a bit of a longer last name but she had found that Bala was easier to remember than her twelve letter one. She was fairly fit for her age and had some healthy curves on her. She was nowhere near overweight but she wasn't a pin either. 

How are you doing? she asked, a bit of an Indian accent breaking through. 

Im great! Allison said in a fake cheery tone. Hopefully she could just get her birth control and be out of here for another year. 

Very good now I know I havent seen you for a few years so I want to talk to you about two things, she said sitting down. 

Allison just kept smiling but she knew that this couldn't be good. 

First off the smoking, I know its just a bit but one cigarette can hurt your body and I dont think thats good for you. Your blood pressure was slightly elevated. Nothing to worry about but I am warning you that if you keep smoking itll likely rise the more you smoke, she said standing up. 

Allison was blushing red at this point. She didn't smoke that much! Besides it was just to relax, wasn't stress awful for you? 

"The other thing I want to talk to you about is this, she said pinching Allisons fleshy love handle. Allison had been wearing a t-shirt that fit previously but was now a hair tight and had rolled up on her a little bit. Allison was mortified as she felt the woman pinch her. 

You've put on a bit of weight since I last saw you. A bit too much for my liking. I know college is a time to have fun but youre an adult now honey, she said in the most condescending tone possible. 

Allison was too embarrassed to fight back. IIm trying to lose weight, she squeaked out. Dr. Bala just nodded in approval. 

Very good, Ill call your prescription in and have a good day, she said pinching Allisons now chubby cheek before she left. Sure it was a little bit harsh but she found a little tough love was all her patients needed to lose weight. Of course she also treated more eating disorders than most but she failed to see the correlation.

Allison hurried up out of there,paid and was quickly on her way. She needed something to make her feel better. She lit up a cigarette and drove off. She was going to pull into the first fast food place she could find to eat, cry, and call Jake. He always made her feel better. 

*Please Review *


----------



## morepushing13

You have no idea how happy I am to see an update to this story! I thought it had been forgotten! Easily my favorite story running right now. I loved this piece and love the trashy road she is traveling down. I can't wait to see what this traumatic experience does to her future! Thanks for the update and I can't wait for the next piece!


----------



## strataadvance

Some author's have heroines who smoke by the carton .I like what you're doing. She is ambivalent and cautious .Yet she is beginning to get hooked. There is so much you can do with this wrinkle. You have the elevated blood pressure and weight and the smoking boyfriend all conspiring together. If she begins smoking more and more and then gets a health problem? Then the quitting is a great avenue for the gaining. The food tasting even better. Replacing cigs with food. This could be great!


----------



## morepushing13

Any word of a new chapter being worked on?


----------



## strataadvance

I swear I never do this. But another story elsewhere has a similar liggt smoking but trying to quit heroine. It reminded me of this great story. And particularly an earlier chapter where a 
Co-worker was smoking to avoid weight gain.And I believe the older woman was rather haggard looking from the years spent with the habit.
Hope you'll add another chapter soon.


----------



## morepushing13

Can't wait for the next chapter...love this story!


----------



## Grundsau 11

This is proceeding at exactly the right pace, it's a pleasure to see the events developing in this manner.
Thank you!


----------



## slurpeekell12

Great story excellent writing & love the plot.


----------



## patsfan90

Can't we finish this???


----------

